# Into the New World - OOC - Calling NMF and Masquerade!



## Zurai (Nov 8, 2007)

This is the OOC thread for my Into the New World game. The recruitment thread is a bit long already, so I'll reserve it for recruiting later on and we'll use this for OOC stuff.

The IC thread is already up, so post away!

Rogue's Gallery is here


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 8, 2007)

Which characters are 'town-dwellers' like Alistia? I get the impression that most of you guys are wilderness or out-lying farm types. If any characters do live in the main area of town, then Alistia will very likely know them, if you think that will be a fun interaction.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

Enko lives in town. 

I might be a good idea to post a link to this thread and the IC thread in the old OOC thread, I was lucky to find this.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 8, 2007)

Lucky to find this? It's on the top of the page! 

Posted links.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

So I assume we also house ruled that NPC classes get VP, right?  Allistia might have some serious trouble otherwise.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 8, 2007)

PCs with NPC classes get vitality points. NPCs with NPC classes do not.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh, ok.

Hey Lorthanoth, check the IC thread!  I said it!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

Oi, Nac Mac Figgle wiggle!    TwistedMindInc says come back, she got a spot open for you.

Oh yeah, Warshrike and NMF.  We don't have pets or coin.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 10, 2007)

Perhaps, but we can have trade goods. Zurai said we could buy some if we had left over starting cash.

WarShrike


----------



## Zurai (Nov 10, 2007)

Yep, trade goods. _Some_ people left enough money to actually get some 

Either Thane or Enko needs to change their speech color. I'm not sure if you both chose the same color or not, but I can't tell the difference.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

I think Thane's is Dark Green.  I just chose Green because I felt it was the most appropriate color for a healer type guy with connections to plants.  However, if NMF is attached to his color, I'll change mine to something else.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 10, 2007)

I just picked it as a good color for a guy who spends all his time in the forests.  If you can't think of alternate colors for Enko I guess I could switch to brown or something.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Eh, sorry, I can't realy find any that fit but look different enough to make switching matter.  What do you think?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 10, 2007)

Can I weigh in to say that I also find it confusing? Sorry!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, whether or not one of us is going to change is not an issue here, it's just who, and to what.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 10, 2007)

I can change, it's just a color 

Thane is brown now.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Thane. 

Oh, and you too NMF.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 10, 2007)

Erin rocks.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Erin is quite distressing.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 10, 2007)

Enko is a sweet lad, I think it's great that he's a PC trying to dissuade the others from being proto-typical 'heros'


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Now I noticed Shayuri made a post right after I did and probably didn't see my post before she made it,  It's a great post though so... Should I just retcon a reaction to it into mine or would you like to edit your post Shayuri?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2007)

I saw it too...but I think my post is okay still. 

I edited my post a bit to take some of what you said into account.

basically, she's pressing him to seal the deal...saying okay not NOW, but soon, and you have to tell us you'll help when the time comes.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

BWAHAHA, oh, this is great!  I wonder if Erin is upset that her attepts at seductive persuation were totally un-needed.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2007)

Hee. Course not. She just wants results. How the results are obtained is...less of an issue.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Well they might well have worked if he hadn't already decided to come.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2007)

Hehehe...don't worry. She's just trying to be thorough. Words are cheap, after all...and she doesn't want him backing out just because the village council doesn't give their blessing.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh no, that won't cause him to back out.  It'll cause him to do everything he possibly can to stop them from going short of violence, but no, he won't back out and leave them.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 11, 2007)

Gotta love it when the players create their own plot hooks!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 11, 2007)

Don't worry, when you get hopelessly lost and die we'll go find your bodies


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 11, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Gotta love it when the players create their own plot hooks!





Whome specifically were you refering to?


----------



## Zurai (Nov 12, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Whome specifically were you refering to?



That's for me to know and you to find out  muahahaha


----------



## Masquerade (Nov 12, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> That's for me to know and you to find out  muahahaha



Hehe. We did a rather good job of finding each other, at least.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 12, 2007)

Masquerade said:
			
		

> Hehe. We did a rather good job of finding each other, at least.




Even after I said you didn't need to, at that! That's OK, it saves me the effort and lets me move on to more dramatic things 

WarShrike and Shayuri, I won't directly control your companions like this too often (unless you want me to), but technically speaking they are still NPCs, and they make nice vehicles for certain plot elements. 
BTW Shayuri, I love Quoth's name. Perfect.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2007)

Hee no worries. That's one reason I take familiars. That, and they make good spies. 

As for the name, I wish I could claim that I thought of it first. Ah well...a good name is worth stealing!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

Eh, if I knew everyone else was going to wander together so quickly I would have avoided myself.  Then again, I didn't have much else to do.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 12, 2007)

Lemming, I think you need to cut down on PbPs until you can get your names straight


----------



## Zurai (Nov 12, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Eh, if I knew everyone else was going to wander together so quickly I would have avoided myself.  Then again, I didn't have much else to do.




Heh, it's no problem. Like I said, it lets me cut to the chase a little. Not that any of this was planned very far in advance, mind you. Ya'll are doing a good job of keeping the game fluid in my head and providing me lots of neat ideas for stuff down the road.

Oh, and NMF is right. I have no idea who Shoon is, but he's not a PC in _my_ game


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry, he's the only PC I've played in a PbP game for more than a month and am still playing now.  Unless you could Alphonse Elric in Rystil Arden's Fullmetal Alchemist based game.  Which I don't, because he's from a manga/anime.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 12, 2007)

So, everyone having fun yet?   

Oh, and I'd just like to say that I'm _very_ pleased with the group of players I picked. You are all doing a superb job of roleplaying, and you're posting very actively to boot!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

We're all gonna die!!  You ebil GM!  A pyroclastic flow is like CR 40!


----------



## Masquerade (Nov 12, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> So, everyone having fun yet?



Absolutely.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 12, 2007)

OMG!!

What the hell!? I'm playing Miss Super-Commoner in a volcano zone!?

Guess this is the time to start crafting that "peasant-girl becomes a hero" legend...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh right, yeah I'm having tons of run!


----------



## Zurai (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't read _too_ much into the volcano picture. I was looking more for dramatic daylight non-stormy volcano pictures rather than accurate depictions of the actual type it was. Also, this volcano is _way_ far away; a couple hundred miles at a minimum. It's an extremely powerful eruption, though, and there will be side effects both immediate and long-term, which will form the basis of the first couple sets of plot hooks you all get. You're still in prologue-land


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 12, 2007)

Phew! Oh.. ok, I was fretting over how in Hades, we were all going to survive!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

I have to save the fairies of the forest!!!

But first I have to run off to make sure Artimisia is ok, oh yeah, and anyone who might have been in a river house.

I kinda wonder why people seem to think Enko isn't running off.  Once he's certain that everyone in the immediate area isn't seriously injured, he's gone.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 12, 2007)

In that case excuse me, I think I need to edit my post of heading towards it to see what's going on .


----------



## Zurai (Nov 12, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Phew! Oh.. ok, I was fretting over how in Hades, we were all going to survive!




Yeah, no worries there. I'm not going to pit a group of 1st level characters against a volcano; not directly, anyhow. I'll tell you all right here and now that I will _never_ intentionally put you in a situation in which you have no real chance for survival. I don't believe in that kind of game. You can be certain that, whatever situations I put you in, they won't be hopeless.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 12, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I kinda wonder why people seem to think Enko isn't running off.  Once he's certain that everyone in the immediate area isn't seriously injured, he's gone.




I think Alistia was being sarcastic.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 12, 2007)

Now that Lemming has added that post, it definitely is sarcastic. It wasn't before but glad to see that it has multiple intrepretations!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

He was already running off before you made your post. 

So then, this thing is a shield volcano?  Or is it one of those magical movie volcanos that is both?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, he was checking the injured as well, so I originally intended it to be said before he left... but saying it as he goes works nicely.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 12, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> He was already running off before you made your post.
> 
> So then, this thing is a shield volcano?  Or is it one of those magical movie volcanos that is both?





As Enko should know, this is a _spiritual_ volcano and it's all his fault for not being nice enough to the spirits.

Seriously Lemming, you're playing a backwater shaman and you're trying to figure out what type of volcano is going off?  That one's easy, it's the kind caused by angry gods.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, _I_ am.  Because if it's a shield volcano we should be fine, but if it's a strato volcano we're in trouble.  If however it's a magical movie volcano than it's just stupid, and we're in trouble.

Enko on the other hand doesn't even know the word volcano.


----------



## Masquerade (Nov 12, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> If however it's a *magical* movie volcano than it's just stupid, and we're in trouble.



There's a mountain. With fire coming out of it. And the ground beneath our feet is trembling.

How could that possibly not be magical?


----------



## Zurai (Nov 12, 2007)

As to that, I'll only reply:

Quoth the raven, "awwwwrrrrk... it comes! Shadow and flame, it comes!"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

See, there's this thing called meta game knowledge.  Stuff the player knows but the character doesn't, and therefor doesn't use to make decisions as the character... 

Blah, you post to fast!  How am I supposed to be snarky to my fellow players when the DM posts first?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 12, 2007)

Your post-fu is still weak, young grasshopper.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, I gotta cut back on the spelling and grammer don't I?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2007)

It's a balor-volcano.

We're in an ashload of trouble.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 12, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> It's a balrog-volcano.
> 
> We're in an ashload of trouble.




Fixed.





.... no, not really.





.... yes, I'm aware that balors were originally called balrogs before the Tolkein estate made TSR change it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

Hyurg, suspense!


----------



## Zurai (Nov 12, 2007)

OK, seems like everyone's posted since the Event, and no one seems to be doing anything too outlandish, so I'm going to go ahead and do a short time skip and a lot of exposition here. Quick pre-summary: it's now evening, everyone who isn't too wounded to move has been gathered into the village square, and the Elders are addressing the people.

Actual post to come. It may be a half hour or so depending on how well the words flow.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

Awww, Enko doesn't get to panickedly run around?  :\  

So no one Enko knows well got badly injured?

Enko would not usually leave the injured unless yelled at, so...


----------



## Masquerade (Nov 12, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> no one seems to be doing anything too outlandish



I _knew_ I should have been looting.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 13, 2007)

So we didn't kill the volcano and take its stuff?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 13, 2007)

That's for next level.  This level we spend killing rabbits.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 13, 2007)

OK, maybe more like an hour.  

Anyway, Act 1 begins ... now.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, no question about what Enko will volunteer for.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 13, 2007)

Ambrosia does not equal Artemisia. 

Ambrosia is the old midwife/healer representative on the Council.

Artemisia is the hot single huntress.

EDIT: Also remember that you promised the girls you'd help them when they left the village if the Elders agreed... and they have the opportunity to do so with the Edlers' blessings right now.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, I think we just answered the 'whose plothook' question .


----------



## Zurai (Nov 13, 2007)

All of the options presented by the Elders are valid plothooks for you all to take (although I expect I know which one the majority will decide on and wheedle the rest into going along with). I have ideas already worked out in my head for whichever way you guys go. Don't feel constrained to taking the exploration party route; all of the choices are valid and all of the roles will be filled - to one degree of success or another - no matter what you choose. don't have to choose as a group, either, although it'll require some fancy footwork on my end if the party splits too badly.

There are also other options that the Elders have not presented.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm torn between Exploration and Hunting


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 13, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Ambrosia does not equal Artemisia.
> 
> Ambrosia is the old midwife/healer representative on the Council.
> 
> ...




I know.  He's still a healer, and he's still infatuated with Artimisia.

Hence, he is looking for Artimisia while he waits in Ambrosia's line. Of course if Erin signs up for the exploration he's going to have to do so as well.  :\


----------



## Zurai (Nov 13, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I know.  He's still a healer, and he's still infatuated with Artimisia.
> 
> Hence, he is looking for Artimisia while he waits in Ambrosia's line.




OK, did I misread your post (quite possible) or did you edit that fast enough to not get the "Edited by:" tag?   When I first read it I didn't see Artemisia's name at all, just two mentions of Ambrosia, which is why I posted that.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 13, 2007)

Nope, no edit.  You must be going blind and senile.  It's probably the contagious sort as well so we'd better stay away from you from now on.    Also, you have rabies.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh, you guys are *so* screwed if I've gone rabid.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 13, 2007)

It would be cool if Enko went on the journey into the forest and got to meet the spirits that took him.

If Erin went he'd have to go, he doesn't trust her not to get herself hurt.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 13, 2007)

Erin'll go, I think. Better than staying around here and working.

The question is...to hunt, or to explore?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, hunting is like going to the supermarket.  Exploring is like... going somewhere somewhere you've never been before.


----------



## Masquerade (Nov 13, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> don't have to choose as a group, either, although it'll require some fancy footwork on my end if the party splits too badly.



It looks like I'll be the only one working your feet today. 

Cleyra would be more than willing to change groups, though, especially if Eriboea suggests (or at least approves of) it.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 13, 2007)

I apologize for the delay here. I'm trying to decide how to handle the 5:1 party split. I have a few options available to me, it's just trying to decide between them. The 5:1 split was actually what I was referring to when I said "if the party splits too badly" 

I think I'll leave it up to you, Masquerade:

Would you rather be asked to join the exploration party, or would you rather split off to a solo (or possibly second group) adventure focused on the efforts back in town?

A single thread would be easiest for me, but I don't want to railroad you here. I'm more than willing to run a solo adventure for you until the exploration party returns (or doesn't return, whichever ).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd certainly be interested to see what's happening in town while Enko is away.


----------



## Masquerade (Nov 14, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Would you rather be asked to join the exploration party, or would you rather split off to a solo (or possibly second group) adventure focused on the efforts back in town?
> 
> A single thread would be easiest for me, but I don't want to railroad you here. I'm more than willing to run a solo adventure for you until the exploration party returns (or doesn't return, whichever ).



You have my fullest permission to put Cleyra into the exploration party. I'm not at all offended by the notion of some necessary railroading, especially since you asked so nicely.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, Masquerade. I appreciate it.

I'll have a big update tonight once I've eaten. Look for it in an hour or two.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 15, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> I'll have a big update tonight once I've eaten. Look for it in an hour or two.




All i can say is: W00T!
 
WarShrike


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

Apologies for the delay. The IC thread is updated. You all have some more roleplaying time up until noon the next day, when Pantheras has asked you to meet him at the Council chambers in town.

In addition, 100 xp for everyone for the roleplaying so far.


----------



## Masquerade (Nov 15, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> In addition, 100 xp for everyone for the roleplaying so far.



Fantastic! Should we be tracking this individually, or will this be going in post #3 of the rogue's gallery?


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll be putting it up in the RG (along with some info on Artemisia) shortly, although you should all be keeping track of your xp seperately just so we have mutual failsafes. I've been known to completely screw up my math from time to time. I also hand out individual RP awards (this was actually an individual RP award, it's just that you all earned it ).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

Only 2900xp until I get fast movement and leave you all in the dust


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

I've started the xp/treasure log and put up some general knowledge info on Artemisia, since you'll be travelling with her for quite some time. I'm going to use that NPC space only for NPCs you interact heavily with, for the time being at least.

Spellcasters, I'm going to need spell lists for you starting with the next in-game day. You can put them here or in the RG, it doesn't matter too much, just so long as they're set before anything happens that makes you want to use a spell 

Enko, don't forget that you can change your "spells known" each day through your spirit guide. _Also_ don't forget, though, that the spirit guide is an NPC  If you ask for something too far outside its personality/preference, it may give you something else instead. For example, if you asked for _horrid wilting_, the Blackfrond spirit would probably deny the request and instead give you another same-level spell that it thought more appropriate (say, _deadfall_).

Basically, keep in mind that your spirit guide is the spirit of a plant that has both healing properties and poisonous/drug-like properties. I won't begrudge variety in your spell list, but something that goes completely against those (like _horrid wilting_ or _junglerazer_, which do dehydration damage and kill normal plants automatically) will probably be replaced with another spell that attempts to do something similar without being quite so antiethical to the spirit.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 15, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Pantheras nods to each of you as you make your offers. In addition to the five friends, there are three others gathered in front of Pantheras: Artemisia, the beautiful young huntress; Metrophanes, a middle-aged cattle herder; and Andronikos, a horse herder with his arm in a split on his side.





			
				Zurai said:
			
		

> The two herders, however, look nervous, and talk briefly between themselves. After their brief discussion, they look sheepish and duck their heads as they shuffle off to join one of the other lists. Pantheras watches without expression.





			
				Zurai said:
			
		

> The nine of you are our hope for the future.




Umm, the *nine* of us?     

You were right, Lemming! He IS rabid!   

We're so screwed!   

WarShrike


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

See my comment above about screwing up basic math sometimes.

The scary thing is that I'd already corrected a bad math error in Enko's short OOC note (5 + 3 != 9).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Highsun it is then. I'll be off to the Wolfheart's compound now, unless any of the ladies present want to go off to _explore_ the bubling springs with me?" If he recieves no positive responses, he walks towards his home, whistling.




Trying to secure a slot in the second generation, eh?


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey, it may be his last few days in this world. You don't want him to die a virgin, do you?   

However, securing a slot in the 2nd generation would be #2 on my bubbling springs wish list.    

WarShrike


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

Just so you guys know - I'll be out of town friday afternoon through saturday afternoon, probably without internet access. I'll give you guys free RP reign until sunday morning. Feel free to go talk amongst yourselves, manipulate villagers, etc. You have free control over characters from your own background stories and control within reason of other NPCs (other than the Council, Sotera, and Artemisia). Knock yourselves out.

Don't forget that you have up until noon of the next in-game day to yourselves. Feel free to advance the time on your own.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 16, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> (OOC: Is there anything Enko can do to commune with the spirits and maybe learn something else about Artimisia's feeling?)




You can ask your spirit guide, or bring it up to Pantheras when you see him next (at the meeting the next day, or before then if you seek him out). You don't have time to gather the neccesary materials for the ritual to commune with the spirit world as a whole.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 16, 2007)

What/who is my spirit guide again and how do I ask it/them stuff?


----------



## Zurai (Nov 16, 2007)

Your spirit guide is the Blackfrond's spirit. You ask it stuff sorta the same way you'd interact with a familiar that can't talk to you yet. Kind of an empathic back-and-forth session.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, I'm heading out now. Will be back sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm back now.

Not a single post while I was gone?

<--- sad DM


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 17, 2007)

I figure he might be at the stone temple but I don't know whether Enko would.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry, I meant to post but have had to get my thoughts together about what to write. (And still not as good as Shayuri's!)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I didn't really have other people to talk to much


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 17, 2007)

It fits the character though - Thane is one chilled guy.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 17, 2007)

I look forward to RPing increasing amounts of frustration and annoyance at the horde of noisy people tromping around behind me.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 18, 2007)

Well Thane is a bit full of himself isn't he?  Enko has a higher survival modifier than he does!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2007)

Mew. All you nature people had better be ready. I expect my grubs to be tenderly rinsed in spring water and roasted to a perfect consistency over an open mesquite fire before I eat them.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 18, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well Thane is a bit full of himself isn't he?  Enko has a higher survival modifier than he does!




You seem to be overlooking my +3 to wisdom-based checks when in the wilderness.  So...any time I'm making survival rolls .


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 18, 2007)

For some reason I sense tragedy coming... :\


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 18, 2007)

Based on not having the highest survival score, or is this something else .


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2007)

You do?

I sense adventure!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 18, 2007)

Based on the fact that they didn't expect us to return in the first place and that one of our mighty adventurers is a first level baker, and another one is Erin. 

No offense Shayuri, but Erin doesn't exactly inspire trust...


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2007)

Bahaha

She has some good spells. And if we live through the 1st level, I'll give her more "blasties." I just didn't feel right starting out with a ton of combat magic when she'd never really been in combat before. 

If you mean characterwise, not mechanicalwise, all I can do is chuckle. Not evilly. Just...well, okay. Evilly. 

No no, she's not evil. I just wanted to RP a moral journey, someone who starts out flawed and through experience finds her place. I tend to play the other sort a lot...the kind that starts out stalwartly good and must keep that despite adversity and temptation. Felt like trying something different this time.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 18, 2007)

Well that comment was actually meant to be funny, but...  Oh well, it's interesting to here your thoughts on your character anyway.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2007)

Hah! I figured it was best to take it seriously.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

IF Alistia makes it to the next level, she's multi-classing into expert (ooo skills!) or maybe warrior (ooo hit points!)

Yes, I am actually excited about using NPC classes. Should I hand in PHB on the way out?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 18, 2007)

Look, NPC classes can be awesome.  Adept is made of pure fun.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

I agree, the aristocrat and adept are great classes.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 18, 2007)

Just don't die.  Enko'll never forgive you...

Nah, he'll just blame himself for "letting" Alistia come at all, then get all depressed and take major penalties to his saving throws.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 18, 2007)

Just don't become too depressed or it may call for mercykilling.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey, don't threaten the human healstick.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll be fine, I'll just convince Alistia to multiclass into adept.  She's easier on the eyes than you any day.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 18, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I'll be fine, I'll just convince Alistia to multiclass into adept.  She's easier on the eyes than you any day.




But Alistia would be dead... 


EDIT: I'm not really sure what to do for my character's interactions with his family.  While I've got a general idea that Enko's parents would have reservations but eventually give in when he explained the situation better I don't know how to put it into detail.  Frankly, I've got no idea how the others in the family would react as I haven't yet developed a personality for them.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, guys. ENWorld was down all morning and I just got back from seeing Beowulf with my dad in time to eat before I head out to my Tuesday local game. I may put up something this evening when I get back (which will likely be after midnight EST) or it may have to wait til morning.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 20, 2007)

Alistia would be the crappiest adept going - check her Wisdom score. 

I didn't have personalities planned out in advance for Alistia's family, they just 'happened' as I wrote.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 20, 2007)

Stuff like that doesn't just "happen" to me. :\


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I think you're a good writer!

That's such an Alistia thing to say , but it's true.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 20, 2007)

Heh, thanks.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 21, 2007)

Wheee! OK, I'll be updating shortly. My game last night went for 7 hours (started at 7, ended after 2am), so I wasn't in much shape to update then. On the bright side for you all, I got to crit someone with a large-sized scythe wielded by a flesh golem using full power attack (total of 129 damage - 92 of which was strength and power attack) so my 'Sadistic DM' impulses are satisfied for the moment


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 21, 2007)

Whoops! I haven't written AListia's arrival yet... sorry!


----------



## Zurai (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright, thread's updated. Giving you a bit more structure to the free-form RP this time, but feel free to talk amongst yourselves as well. Lempetie's interested in _all_ aspects of your stories, so she'll listen attentively to pretty much anything. You have _*plot*_ length of time until Artemisia, Pantheras, and Sotera show up


----------



## Zurai (Nov 22, 2007)

I'll get a response from Lempetie up tonight after I get back home from Thanksgiving dinner. Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! (Americans, anyway)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy turkey glutton day everyone!


----------



## Masquerade (Nov 23, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!



And to you as well!


----------



## Zurai (Nov 30, 2007)

Just a note - if anyone wants to follow Lempetie for whatever reason, she's easily catchable. She's a little old village grandmother; her land speed is closer to 5' than 30'


----------



## Zurai (Dec 1, 2007)

By the way, I *still* need spell lists for Thane and Enko.



			
				Me on 11/15/07 said:
			
		

> Spellcasters, I'm going to need spell lists for you starting with the next in-game day. You can put them here or in the RG, it doesn't matter too much, just so long as they're set before anything happens that makes you want to use a spell


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 1, 2007)

Way ahead of you (if you check the third-to-last line of my stat-block it's 'Spells Prepared').


----------



## Zurai (Dec 1, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Way ahead of you (if you check the third-to-last line of my stat-block it's 'Spells Prepared').




Gotcha. In my defense, that blends in really well with the rest of your stats


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 1, 2007)

It's because of my high Hide check.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't quite get how a Spirit Shaman's spells work.  It says, "casts impromptu spells from the druid spell list."  What does that mean?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2007)

Spirit Shaman is unusual.

Basically, you can select a limited number of spells to prepare for the day from the druid list.

Then you can cast any of those prepared spells, in any order, using your spell slots.

Think of it as being like a sorceror who's known spells can change every day.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 1, 2007)

Spirit Shamans are kinda like druidic sorcerers. You have a limited spell list, but you can cast any spell on that list spontaneously. The cool twist is that you can change your spell list every day (the fluff is that your spirit guide 'retrieves' the spells for you). The downside is that you can only retrieve a max of 3 spells of any given level, and you have to specifically retrieve metamagic'd versions of spells (though your bonus feat doesn't count for this purpose).

Here's the exact text from Complete Divine:
[sblock] Like a sorcerer, a spirit shaman knows only a small number of spells. However, each day a spirit shaman may change the spells she knows. When a spirit shaman meditates to regain her daily allotment of spells (see below), she sends forth her spirit guide to bargain with the spirits and retrieve knowledge of the specific druid spells she will be able to use that day. She can cast any spell she has retrieved at any time, assuming she has not yet used up her spells per day for that spell level. For example, a 3rd-level spirit shaman can retrieve three 0-level, two 1st-level, and one 2nd-level druid spells. She can cast 0-level spells five times, 1st-level spells four times, and her 2nd-level spell two times in the course of the day. She might end up using the same 0-level spell five times, or one 0-level spell two times and another 0-level spell three times, or any combination that adds up to five uses of any of her 0-level spells.
 If a spirit shaman knows any metamagic feats, she applies them to her spells when she retrieves her spells for the day. For example, a spirit shaman might choose to retrieve an empowered flame strike by using a 6th-level spell retrieved slot. Any time she uses flame strike during the ensuing day, she must use a 6th-level spell slot to cast it, and it is always empowered. A spirit shaman could use a 4th-level spell slot and a 6th-level spell slot to retrieve flame strike and empowered flame strike if she wanted to have both spells available to her in a day. A spirit shaman cannot choose to alter her spells with metamagic feats on the fly, as other spontaneous casters do. Spirit shamans using metamagic feats do not have an increased casting time as sorcerers do.[/sblock]

As a first level Spirit Shaman, you can retrieve 3 0th level spells and 1 1st level spell, chosen from the Druid spell list from any WotC book. You can change the spells you retrieve every day.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 1, 2007)

Ahhhhh! They're like sha'irs from Al'Qadim. In fact almost exactly the same mechanically. Very cool!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 2, 2007)

Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink.

Cure Light Wounds.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 4, 2007)

So is all the intra-party bick... err, conversation done for the moment? I can move this along at any time, but if it's just been a slow couple days that's fine.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm good


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

Yup, fine here.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 4, 2007)

Good to go.


----------



## Masquerade (Dec 4, 2007)

Me, too.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 4, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 9, 2007)

Glad to get this back on track.

I've got a couple "for the record" notes here:

1. While Artemisia and Sotera will express their opinions about likely routes and so on, they're NPCs. NPCs don't have any real say in the decisions of PCs, in my games at least. Whatever the six of you decide on will be what we go with (and this goes for any other NPCs you may pick up further on, as well). I havn't mapped out any of the three routes, so they're all equally viable. Or you could decide to build a spaceship and fly to the moon. Havn't mapped that out, either. 
2. I don't believe in playing by different rules than my players, so anything you see my NPCs do is something that's available to PCs (or will be, at some point). Sotera's wavelets are an actual spell, not a plot device


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 9, 2007)

So if Ryon sees Artemisia making out with Enko, he can get her to make out with him too, right?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 9, 2007)

Heh. Enko's not exactly Artemisia's favorite person right this moment. He could have said something worse... but not _much_ worse.  He'll get a chance to redeem himself, though... and if anyone else wants to make a move on her, well, she can't exactly run away once you're 100 miles from Cuirlen.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't look at me, I'm the one with the negative charisma modifier.  My cunning plan is to wait for the rest of you to make asses of yourselves so I'm the only choice left.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 9, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Don't look at me, I'm the one with the negative charisma modifier.  My cunning plan is to wait for the rest of you to make asses of yourselves so I'm the only choice left.




1 down, ??? to go!  

Oh, and Shayuri, Quoth is quickly becoming a favorite character. "Do not want!" indeed!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2007)

Hahaha

He has an Int of 8 right now. He's not much of a conversationalist. 

What will be funny is how that will change as Erin levels. He'll gradually get smarter and smarter...

But he's fun to write for, yep.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm just waiting for him to get smarter than Erin


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2007)

At level 15...if this phase of the game goes that long..your wish will come true.

Quoth would endlessly rub it in, of course.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

I've got to try harder to bring Alistia's Charisma into action. She's been quite acquiescent up until now, but that might change...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 9, 2007)

Yay, lolraven!


Hey, go for it guys, if this is the way Artimisia reacts to a discreet question that no one else would understand even if they'd heard it, I don't want to see what happens to Enko when he actually does something wrong. :\


----------



## Masquerade (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry that I was out of the picture yesterday. I didn't realize that if stepped away from the internets for one day the thread would explode.  :\   I will get to posting right away~


----------



## Zurai (Dec 9, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey, go for it guys, if this is the way Artimisia reacts to a discreet question that no one else would understand even if they'd heard it, I don't want to see what happens to Enko when he actually does something wrong. :\




1. She said she'd already talked to Pantheras about it in the past. "Pantheras thinks I'm delusional."
2. She did tell you that she did not want to bring the matter up again to Pantheras. "Have you spoken with Pantheras about this new feeling?""What use would it be? He would never believe me."
3. She was telling you in confidence. 
4. You brought up this matter that she told you in confidence in front of the person she didn't want to talk to it about. Sure, you were vague about it, but if there was anything I learned growing up, it's that adults are very quick to abolish vagueness when people say things like, "Uh, Artimisia. I think we should speak to Pantheras about what we discussed yesterday. Is... that alright with you?" _after specifically asking for the adult's attention_, "Um, Pantheras, I actually wanted to speak with you about something." 

Again, I gave you a break there. If you'd put Artemisia on the hot seat in front of Pantheras and forced her to go over this with him, she would have been *really* unhappy. Currently she's just in "I don't want to talk to you right now" mode. Now, if you'd asked her _first_, before calling Pantheras's attention, her reaction would have been more incredulous and less angry.

However, this brings up something I'd forgotten. Enko actually has ranks in Diplomacy. He'd probably have been a little more diplomatic than the player was, which I can easily relate to since my personal diplomacy score is negative. So, I'll soften the blow a little for you later. I won't unwrite what I wrote, but I can spin it a bit.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

Artemisia's reaction seemed pretty appropriate - in fact rather reminiscent of ones I've had (having been rather like Enko) Doh!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2007)

Hee hee

If only there was someone more socially ept around, to teach Enko how to behave...to shape him and mold him, and gain the trust of him...

HO HO HO


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

NOOOOOO!!!!! Don't do it, Enko!

Learn from Alistia! Or better yet, Cleyra!

Don't sucumb to the power of the dark side!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 9, 2007)

Enko has the same charisma modifier as Erin.  

And I was right, she never did tell me not to tell Pantheras.  She just expressed her lack of cofidence in her own feelings, Enko on the other hand doesn't share those doubts.  That's alright though, if it comes to it Enko will bring it up regardless.  Believe it or not he's capable of acting rationally even when a bit "besotted".  At least when he believes what he's doing is in the 'besotter's' best interests.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 9, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Enko has the same charisma modifier as Erin.
> 
> And I was right, she never did tell me not to tell Pantheras.  She just expressed her lack of cofidence in her own feelings, Enko on the other hand doesn't share those doubts.  That's alright though, if it comes to it Enko will bring it up regardless.  Believe it or not he's capable of acting rationally even when a bit "besotted".  At least when he believes what he's doing is in the 'besotter's' best interests.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

Huh? Is this toilet humour? 

As an aside - the last exchange between Alistia and the 'hunters' was rather like rl for me; in fact quite like an incident at work where I made a jokey remark and my boss got rather huffy with me. AWKWARD.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 9, 2007)

I assume this is a joke at my expense but I don't get it. :\


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

Neither do I.

...

...

Explain, DM!

...

Explain!

(Is it cos I is British I don't get it?)


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 10, 2007)

Nah, it's cuz your avatar is blonde.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 10, 2007)

What?  As far as I can tell it has green dreadlocks...


----------



## Zurai (Dec 10, 2007)

If he insists on bringing up Artemisia's "calling" to Pantheras, especially in front of the entire group, Enko will be flushing his chances of having any kind of working relationship (let alone anything more) with her down the toilet. Not that that can't be fun too....


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 10, 2007)

I believe she's blond wearing a head-dress. If only I could remember the damn module name that it's the cover for! I'm sure it's Living City based, or maybe Waterdeep...

Oh, um sorry... toilets!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 10, 2007)

Which is exactly why he wants to speak with her in private, but oh well.  Not much point in a working relationship if we all end up dead because we didn't know something Pantheras could have told us if we had asked him.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 10, 2007)

@Dire Lemming:
This is your "Oops the DM forgot you had a +10 Diplomacy modifier" chance  Don't screw it up. I'll give you Diplomacy "help" if I see Enko say something that's just going to totally screw things up, but right now Artemisia's handing you a shovel and a 6' measuring stick 


.... starting to see why she's still single?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 10, 2007)

Ah yes, but Enko is a sensitive young man who also happens to have a pretty good wisdom and charisma score!  And as we all know from TV, opposites attract!


----------



## Zurai (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope ya'll are having fun, because I had three completely separate giddy "_oh my god this is *perfect*_" moments in the course of writing the most recent post, and I havn't planned one paragraph of the entire story so far except for the very opening part. It's pure DM heaven.

<evil DM grin>


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you, and you're welcome.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 11, 2007)

If Alistia can get Thane and Ryon off their "heap big hunter" high horses then she can multi-class into expert (skill points!) or warrior (hit points!)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 11, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> If Alistia can get Thane and Ryon off their "heap big hunter" high horses then she can multi-class into expert (skill points!) or warrior (hit points!)




I think you've mentioned that before.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 11, 2007)

Did I?

Oh dear!

I have memory 'issues'...


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, Thane will be more than happy to offer advice on survival in the wild.  Sometimes loudly and repeatedly, in a sarcastic tone of voice.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL - I can imagine!


----------



## Masquerade (Dec 11, 2007)

And Cleyra will teach her about...umm...planting! Yeah. And leadership and stuff.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm just waiting to see Enko find out that he's not the only divine caster in the party, I paid plenty of stat points for that moment


----------



## Masquerade (Dec 14, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> "There is enough food in each of those bundles to last you a week, and gear to keep you safe and warm in the wilderness. The pots contain magical drinks from Phaidros; the blue pot will close wounds and restore strength to your body, the red pot will protect you from extreme heat or cold, and the green pot will allow you to see more easily in the darkness.



Will this be added to the treasure log?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 14, 2007)

Masquerade said:
			
		

> Will this be added to the treasure log?




Yes it will. Thanks for the reminder; I'll go do that now.

.. and added.

Also, 400 xp each for more good roleplaying as well as for completion of the prologue.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 14, 2007)

Treasure log? I just added it to my equipment list.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 14, 2007)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> Treasure log? I just added it to my equipment list.




Third post in the Rogue's Gallery. Second post has a mini-dramatis personae.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh, and now that I have a solid bite on a plot hook, I have the title of the first chapter up.

Into the New World, Chapter 1:
Amongst the Verdant Towers


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 14, 2007)

Ooh, I like it.  I'll try to minimize the thrashing on the line.


----------



## Masquerade (Dec 14, 2007)

Okay, I updated my own inventory to reflect the treasure log update.

As I hinted at in post #227 , I'm now into medium load territory. Since this _is_ going to slow us down, someone could kindly offer Cleyra a hand with that load, but she is not one to ask for assistance.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 14, 2007)

I think that's a job for the strapping young lads.  I.E. those who didn't build with 24 point buy


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 14, 2007)

Well Enko isn't all that strong either.  It'll take a while for him to get tired though.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 15, 2007)

Ryon's look on this is, if you packed it, you carry it. Women. If you help em carry their stuff, they'll just run back home to pick up that other bunch of stuff they "forgot" to pack.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 15, 2007)

How much over limit are you?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

Alistia didn't have very much in the first place, so she can take some. I'm nowhere near getting to medium load.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 15, 2007)

New post up.

Feel free to discuss the procedural stuff here OOC. You can even give me final answers here, I don't care.

Once I have a good idea of how the group's going to proceed from here, I can get down to the fun stuff


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

I posted an IC response but just to clarify - marching order with Alistia in the centre as the least able combatant (in her eyes - although she isn't actually too bad) and watch pattern should be one "towny" paired with a "hunter".


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 15, 2007)

So without any elves to take 4-hour watches, we're going to have to have 5 full watches (2 hours apiece) if we want everyone to get 8 hours of sleep, 4 if we can live on 6 hours.  With 7 people, only 3 of whom are hunters, that'll get interesting.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

Hmmm maybe the hunters could have solo watches and the rest of us could go in pairs, 3 solo watches of 2 hours each and then 2 pairs watches of 2 hours each - 7 people over 10 hours. Does that work?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 15, 2007)

It does, I think.


----------



## Masquerade (Dec 15, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> How much over limit are you?



Cleyra was carrying as much as she could when she left her house. I was 1 pound under the threshold before I picked up the gifts from the council, so I'm over by the weight of the blanket, the rations, and the potions.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

Alistia will take a blanket for you. She's nice like that. And you were on her side in the debate. LOL


----------



## Masquerade (Dec 15, 2007)

Hehe. It's good to have friends.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 15, 2007)

All told, the rations + blanket + potions weigh a bit over 8 pounds (1lb each for the blanket and rations, 1/10lb each for the potions).


----------



## Zurai (Dec 16, 2007)

So, the current proposed marching order is:

Thane and another hunter scouting ahead
hunter leading
Alistia/Erin/Enko in the middle
Cleyra bringing up the rear


Does that seem feasible to everyone? If so, does Ryon have a preference for scouting vs leading?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

I believe Thane's preference is for whichever of you has a higher Move Silently (probably just higher Dex).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

Shall we make with the survival checks to feed people?

Also, Zurai: I realized that I should probably give Thane ranks in Knowledge (Nature) to represent his knowledge of the forest (I totally forgot there were knowledge skills besides wizardy stuff ).  Mind if I shuffle a few ranks around to do that (I'd probably just drop a rank each from Handle Animal and both Craft skills to put 3 in it).


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 16, 2007)

As i posted in IC, Ryon will stay a short distance behind Thane and scout around in a semi circle ahead of the group, and extending to each flank. He's primarily looking for tracks, as he believes Thane is looking out for actual creatures. And you are all forgetting something. If we travel 8 hours, and our total rest time is no more than 2, that leaves us with 14 hours of downtime. And during downtime, regardless of whether we're sleeping or not, watches must be posted. We can't all be running around, doing our own thing, someone needs to be on guard, preferably 2 someones. So we have 14 hours to split between the bunch of us. There should be enough time there for each one of us to get a full 8 hours sleep. In a staggered way. We don't all have to sleep at the same time. Ryon will patrol around the party during rest stops.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

I think the 5-watch thing is the best choice.  Everyone gets 8 hours of sleep and 2 hours of watching.  Ryon, Artimisia and Thane each take a solo watch and the non-hunter types can double up to give them a better chance of spotting things.

Thane is presumably doing a little of both tracks-searching and animal-looking-for (as long as I have the feat I might as well use it), but I figure that's all rolled up in the survival check.

I'm currently debating whether to prep Sleep or Bless for my second first level slot.  Sleep seems like a generically useful hunting spell (120ft range, they don't notice an arrow), but Bless is more useful for a group.  Any thoughts?


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 16, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Also, Zurai: I realized that I should probably give Thane ranks in Knowledge (Nature) to represent his knowledge of the forest (I totally forgot there were knowledge skills besides wizardy stuff ). Mind if I shuffle a few ranks around to do that (I'd probably just drop a rank each from Handle Animal and both Craft skills to put 3 in it).




I wouldn't mind switching out Ride for something else, like Search. I had no clue at creation horses would be so rare, and the odd of owning one a foregone conclusion.

Also, i totally forgot synergies. Do we apply synergies?

OOC: Hehe. Nac Mac Feegle and i are cutting each other here.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 16, 2007)

You know, I think I forgot synergies too.

Come to think of it, I don't remember reading what specifically we got for supplies.  The post just says that there were rations to last "you" one week, something to keep you warm, and potions.  No actual numbers anywhere.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

The amounts are listed in Zurai's treasure log, and since synergies take 5 ranks in a skill none of use have anything at first level (4 rank maximum).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh.  Thanks.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 16, 2007)

> Also, Zurai: I realized that I should probably give Thane ranks in Knowledge (Nature) to represent his knowledge of the forest (I totally forgot there were knowledge skills besides wizardy stuff ). Mind if I shuffle a few ranks around to do that (I'd probably just drop a rank each from Handle Animal and both Craft skills to put 3 in it).
> 
> ...
> 
> I wouldn't mind switching out Ride for something else, like Search. I had no clue at creation horses would be so rare, and the odd of owning one a foregone conclusion.




Horses aren't _that _rare. You could have bought one at character creation. Sure, they cost 75g, but most of you started with more than that. There are horse herders in the village. Your wolf will also eventually grow large enough for you to ride, if you choose to upgrade him to a Dire Wolf.

Anyway, yes, go ahead and swap skills - but after this once, forever hold your peace!



> If we travel 8 hours, and our total rest time is no more than 2, that leaves us with 14 hours of downtime. And during downtime, regardless of whether we're sleeping or not, watches must be posted. We can't all be running around, doing our own thing, someone needs to be on guard, preferably 2 someones. So we have 14 hours to split between the bunch of us. There should be enough time there for each one of us to get a full 8 hours sleep. In a staggered way. We don't all have to sleep at the same time. Ryon will patrol around the party during rest stops.




8 hours' travel is 8 hours of actual movement interspersed with short 10 or 15 minutes of rest and the occasional 30 minute food stop. No one can get any significant rest during the time you spend traveling unless you had something like a wagon for them to sleep in. Time between breaking camp in the morning and setting up camp in the evening will be roughly 12 hours if you choose to travel for 8 hours a day. So, you have 12 hours to play with, although my math with Artemisia was still messed up (it'll be four three-hour shifts, three of which are double, one of which is single, if you go by her method).



> Sleep seems like a generically useful hunting spell (120ft range, they don't notice an arrow), but Bless is more useful for a group. Any thoughts?




Per the rules, the act of casting a spell is unmistakable, barring a feat, class feature, or skill trick that says otherwise. If it has a somatic component, everyone that can see you knows you're casting a spell. If it has a verbal component, everyone that can hear you knows you're casting a spell. The rules specifically disallow whispering the words to a spell to 'keep it quiet'. That, combined with _sleep_'s 1 round cast time, pretty much ensures that it's useless as a hunting aid.




Also, if you choose to hunt, your movement is going to be 0.75 miles per hour spent walking, or 1.5 miles per hour spent hustling. You've got a base speed of 30' a round, assuming you can redistribute weight such that no one's got a medium or heavy load, which is 3 mph. Divide that by two for trackless forest, and divide by two again for hunting while traveling. The net result is 6 miles travelled per entire day, assuming you don't hustle and you only travel for 8 hours a day. You don't know exactly how far away the mountain is, but it's at least farther than 100 miles, so over two weeks of travel at this speed.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 16, 2007)

Right, forgot about that. But we're halfway now. 

My skill swap was due to the belief that i couldn't have got one. So, if that was an error on my part, i'll keep it as is.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

Alright, I'll prep the bless.  I think I've got some fun ideas worked out for how to pose Thane's casting too


----------



## Zurai (Dec 16, 2007)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> My skill swap was due to the belief that i couldn't have got one. So, if that was an error on my part, i'll keep it as is.




I checked back to make sure I didn't ban it in the recruitment thread. I said that horses were uncommon enough that only families that herded them or hunters that went farther than usual would be likely to have one. I'd imagine your family probably has some horses. Again though, a light horse is 75g without even thinking about gear for it. Horses aren't really intended for most 1st level characters.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, one more thing: Dire Lemming, is Enko going to be actively gathering fresh Blackfrond every day for his feat? At the moment, it's a DC 15 Prof: Herbalist check to find some. That may change as you travel.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 16, 2007)

I think so.  Best to get it now when it's not all covered in ash.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

Zurai, some questions on rolls coming up: I plan at the very least to make survival checks to predict the weather, and if the ash will have mechanical effects I'll want to use the survival option that gives bonuses on fort saves against natural conditions.  In addition, I'll probably want to make the hunting checks too - it seems entirely too likely that hunting'll get really hard after a while, so I figure we should hunt while the going's good.  Should I use Invisible Castle for this or do you want to roll it?  (I would use Guidance on the hunting roll if we do that, I think).


----------



## Zurai (Dec 16, 2007)

You can go ahead and make survival rolls on IC now if you want. Give me separate rolls for weather prediction, not getting lost, and hunting. If Ryon wants to assist you, he can go ahead, or he can roll his own set. If anyone in the bulk of the party wants to make similar rolls, go ahead (Enko, go ahead and roll on IC for your K:Herbalism).

You could also take 10 on all of these rolls if you so desire.



Passive checks such as knowledge skills I'll roll.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, the dice were kind, and Thane can keep acting Elitist for another day .


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh goody. More "you weaklings would be dead without me" to follow haha


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, I figure Thane will be a _little_ easier to get along with in the woods, since he won't be constantly on edge.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 16, 2007)

I was not so lucky.

13


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 16, 2007)

"I got a rock"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

Alas, no Blackfrond for Enko.

As for posing the results of these checks, I was planning on moving on to the afternoon break to do it, so I thought I'd check to make sure Zurai wasn't going to have us eaten by wolves before then.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 16, 2007)

Of note is the fact that you're already well into the afternoon  your meeting with Sotera and Pantheras was at noon. You were in there about a half hour once they got there, and it took you ~90 minutes to get to the edge of the woods, so it's probably about 3 or 4 PM by the time you really start hunting.

I'll get an IC post up tonight.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

Alright then, I guess Thane'll return with food when we make camp for the evening.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 16, 2007)

If possible, Enko will try to find a moment to speak with Artimisia alone about whether or not she thinks she can trust the others with her secret, now that they're away from town and all.  He also wants to try to contact the spirits about it if he can.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 17, 2007)

After much editing, there's an IC post up.

@DL: You're not gonna get a chance to speak with Artemisia alone during normal travel time most likely. You could volunteer to take a watch with her, but I imagine Ryon and Erin would have a field day with that  You'll need some time to yourself to contact the spirits, but you can do it tonight once camp is set up if you want.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, a note to everyone: Make sure you keep track of how much food and how many arrows you have. It just might get important.

@WarShrike: the arrow you killed the doe with is unrecoverable (though the arrowhead itself is not). The doe will provide enough for everyone to eat tonight as well as some leftover for breakfast or lunch tomorrow.

@NMF: You found enough food for a good stew for everyone to complement Ryon's venison. 

Basically, there's enough food between the two of you to keep everyone full for today and tomorrow. After that, though, the meat will start to rot unless magically _purified_ (which I know two of you can do ). Keep in mind that wasted food will upset the spirits.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 17, 2007)

So we have two days time before it starts going bad, how many days total food do we have?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 17, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> So we have two days time before it starts going bad, how many days total food do we have?




After eating today's meals, you have 8 days of food left.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 17, 2007)

Okay, so we don't need to worry about food going bad yet, but with another day of luck like that we will.

Edit: Oh man, I just realized when Thane levels to Adept 2 he gets a familiar.  I need to start thinking of one that would suit him


----------



## Masquerade (Dec 17, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> That's just me having fun with the +2 on saves.  Figured I could apply it to not getting devoured by bugs.



While we're on the subject, remember that anyone traveling with me gets a +3 bonus on Fortitude saves from my aura. Cleyra's got your back.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not forgetting anyone's special abilities. No worries. The bugs are just gnats and mosquitoes, nothing to require you to make fort saves... yet. I'm fine (more than fine, actually) with Thane's bug-be-gone concoction.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 17, 2007)

Also: I did some calculations, and assuming arrows are the same craft DC as a basic bow (12), I can make about 30 arrows in 8 hours, or about 4 arrows an hour, so I'll probably be able to quiver stocked by working during the evenings and when I'm on watch.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 17, 2007)

Then i'd suggest you double up on your watch, cuz when you're on watch, you're supposed to be, you know, watching.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 21, 2007)

So, how many watches are we working with and who's on which watch? (ooo, alliteration!) I think the last I saw was 5 watches. Don't forget that first watch occurs while camp is being set up and last watch occurs while camp is being torn down - unless you tell me otherwise.

1st watch: Thane
2nd watch:
3rd watch:
4th watch:
5th watch: Cleyra


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 21, 2007)

hmmm Tum te tum.. who is the least annoying out of the hunters... erm... hmm.. Artemisia.. yeah great fun if Alistia wants to be up with "Miss Crazy", Thane or Ryon...

I'll go first with Thane.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 21, 2007)

Enko is of course most interested in going with Artimisia.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 21, 2007)

That's my cue, Ryon, Growl, and Enko. No way... NO WAAAAY is Ryon gonna let Enko be with Artemisia during night watch. That's just too dangerous for those sleeping.   Put us at #3, in the dead of night.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 21, 2007)

Jeez, what's that supposed to mean?  Isn't three on one watch a bit of overkill?


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, i hadn't thought of Growl as counting as a person. Just figured, he's my animal companion, might as well be with me.

Oh, and how long is each watch?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 21, 2007)

Well he's got eyes, ears and a nose, just like you, and his ears and nose work better.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 21, 2007)

Not much of a conversationalist, though, is he? 

I can't remember but we settled on a duration for watches further up the thread. Didn't we say 2 hours each? We did work it out.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 21, 2007)

The problem with an animal companion on watch is that they just may not recognize something as dangerous where a human would.

If you're going with 5 shifts, each shift will be ~3 hours each (a little less but not much).


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 21, 2007)

Zurai, if i recall corectly, you said downtime would be around 12 hours. we could make it 4 3 hour shifts. there are only 7 of us, 8 if you count Growl. Spreading us across 5 shifts is a bit much i think.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't care if someone's going to be staying awake 24/7 and casting _lesser restoration_ constantly to remove the fatigue. Just get me a watch order!

p)


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 21, 2007)

3 hours is a loooong time for us city folk! I think this way was so we could all get 8 hours sleep.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 21, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> The problem with an animal companion on watch is that they just may not recognize something as dangerous where a human would.




I'm sorry but wouldn't that be the other way around?  Animals can't suppress their fear with reason.  They look at a fire and see destruction, humans look at fire and see warmth and light.  Anyway, unless anyone can come up with an indisputable reason why Enko should not be on watch with Artimisia, that's what he's going to do.  Course Erin or Alistia asking him really nicely might count.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 21, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but wouldn't that be the other way around?  Animals can't suppress their fear with reason.  They look at a fire and see destruction, humans look at fire and see warmth and light.




Sure they can. That's the entire point of training a warhorse. A horse, by default, will go crazy with fear at the scent of blood. Warhorses don't. Animals can adapt perfectly fine, and I imagine Growl is plenty used to having a campfire around. On the other hand, he also wouldn't necessarily register an extra human scent as a threat - when any of you discovering that an extra human nearby would immediately be on your guard.




> Anyway, unless anyone can come up with an indisputable reason why Enko should not be on watch with Artimisia, that's what he's going to do.  Course Erin or Alistia asking him really nicely might count.




Does Artemisia get a say in this?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 21, 2007)

Well she's technically someone, within the context of the game, so I'd assume she does.  Probably the most say in it, actually.

Well here's a question.  Does she actually trust that Enko won't share any of their private conversations enough to let him be alone with someone else while she's asleep?  Someone like Erin for instance?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 22, 2007)

So the plan I proposed was 5 2-hour watches, each made up of either a hunter or 2 townsfolk (which would preclude Artemisia and Enko being on watch together).  That gets us each 8 hours of sleep in a 10 hour period.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 22, 2007)

That's the one! My thought was for a townsperson with a hunter pair, but maybe Alistia will change her mind and go with her buddy in high Charisma-ness, Cleyra.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 22, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well here's a question.  Does she actually trust that Enko won't share any of their private conversations enough to let him be alone with someone else while she's asleep?  Someone like Erin for instance?




After he told her he'd keep it secret? Yes. Now, true, he only specifically said he wouldn't tell Pantheras; if you want to gossip about her behind her back, well, we'll see where that goes


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 22, 2007)

So the townsmen/hunter pair could also work, but it would leave 2 watches with just one townsperson on watch, and that seemed a little dangerous o.0

Proposed watch groups (in no particular order): Thane, Ryon, Artemisia, Enko+Someone, Cleyra+Someone.  That should have someone with high spot on each watch, I think.  Basically, when I think about it the two low-spot people could really pair up with anyone.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 22, 2007)

Of course, in some cases the townies have higher spot/listen than the hunters


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok, whatever. Put Ryon and Growl somewhere in the middle (if its 5 watches, then #3).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 22, 2007)

I edited that in, realizing Cleyra and Enko have pretty nice spot/listen .

So basically Alistia and Erin can pair with whoever they want, and the others should each be on a separate watch, which means I guess Alistia can stick with Thane as first proposed.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, It'd be more interesting to be paired with Erin, as in, stressful for Enko.  Enko however knows this so if he has a choice he'd rather be with Alistia.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, Alistia has already claimed Thane it looks like, so I guess Enko and Erin are together at last.


----------



## Masquerade (Dec 22, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> which means I guess Alistia can stick with Thane as first proposed.



Fine, fine, but Cleyra gets Alistia _tomorrow_ night.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey, you want her, take it up with her, I'm totally passive in this


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 22, 2007)

Everyone wants Alistia, baby.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2007)

Hee

Erin and Enko.

I don't even have to pull strings to get the best result. Well, Artimisia would have been acceptable too...but Enko is more fun.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright, so we have the following for watches, correct?

1: Thane
2: 
3: Ryon (and Growl)
4: 
5: Cleyra and Alistia

With Artemisia taking one of the other watches and Enko and Erin taking the remaining one. Since Artemisia is an NPC, Shayuri and DireLemming get to pick whether they'd prefer 2nd or 4th watch.

BTW, sorry for the slowdown. Things should pick up after tomorrow.

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I believe it would be most in character for Enko to let Artimisia or Erin chose.  He doesn't want to fight either, Artimisia because he likes her, Erin because it's too much trouble.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 24, 2007)

We can also "Aid Another" with Listen and Spot checks aka "Did you hear something?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 25, 2007)

I guess if I had to chose I'd say 2nd.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm fine with 2nd.

Assume she keeps Quoth on hand, for the Alertness bonus.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 25, 2007)

Feel free to give Enko a hard time.  He won't like it, but I will


----------



## Zurai (Dec 25, 2007)

Alrighty then! I'll get the events of the night posted soon, so you'll all have a Christmas present from me tomorrow morning (or non-denominational present, if you so desire).

I'll do the watches in order, for the record. It'll make the game slower, but I think it'll add to the atmosphere.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 25, 2007)

Happy Solstice!



Or... whatever.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 25, 2007)

Alright, IC post is up. Enjoy!

On a side note: I don't think I really have to say this, but just in case...
I'd appreciate it if people only look at spoiler-block sections that have their name, their character's name, or OOC in the header. I trust you all to not let spoiler info that your character doesn't know _directly_ affect their character's actions, but it's nigh-impossible to react exactly as you would if you really didn't know the info. There will be a _lot_ of Knowledge check sblocks in this adventure, and I assure you that everyone will get their share of the pie in that regard. Feel free to disseminate information in character if you like, but try to limit yourself to knowing the same info IC and OOC as much as possible. I feel it greatly enhances the atmosphere of the game, and this particular section is *all* about the atmosphere 

Anyway, like I said, I don't think that was really necessary, but better safe than sorry!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 25, 2007)

Oo bugs.  Exciting! 

Did you watch Master and Commander recently?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas, those as celebrate it, and a happy new year.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey, do we have a winter festival?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 25, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Did you watch Master and Commander recently?




I've seen it, but not recently. Why?



> Hey, do we have a winter festival?




I'm sure there's a Solstice feast or something equivalent. I havn't gotten to the winter holidays since the game's only in spring.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 25, 2007)

Hm, just all this talk about disguised bugs.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 27, 2007)

Just in case you didn't see it, Shayuri: Thane woke Erin up to start her watch.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 27, 2007)

Arr, thanks for the reminder. I saw it, but I'm a bit slowed with the fallout from coming back home after several days Elsewhere. I shall post tonight.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 27, 2007)

No problem, things get busy this time of year. Just wanted to make sure you'd seen it


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey!  Don't forget to post for Kestrel as well.  Yeshua has asked her to perform a very important (and boring) task.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 28, 2007)

<ponders>

<pontificates>

<totally confused>


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2007)

That was for Shayuri.  

Hey, does Enko see anything interesting by the tree?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 28, 2007)

Enko can barely see the tree, assuming you mean the "tree lady" oak. It's a very large but only slightly less indistinct shape in a literal forest of large and indistinct shapes 

The oak is about 100 paces (read: ~200 feet) from your small campfire. A campfire doesn't shed that much more light than a torch, which only has a 40 foot radius of real illumination. You're welcome to go closer to inspect it, if you wish.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2007)

There's an idea.  I edited my post to have Enko go over to the tree.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2007)

_Can_ he attempt a ritual right now?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 28, 2007)

You can, but you can't 'keep watch' at the same time. The ritual will absorb the vast majority of your attention until it's completed. It'll take ... oh, let's say 2 hours. That gives you a little time before and after, if you choose to perform it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2007)

Hm, yeah, I guess that's a really bad idea.  Maybe I should wait until morning when we don't have to worry so much about being mauled.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 28, 2007)

...


----------



## Zurai (Dec 30, 2007)

I realize this first night in the wilderness is going very slowly; after this, watches will be more condensed, probably into a single post unless combat occurs.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank the spirits.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 30, 2007)

I figure it's like a TV show.  The first time they show the whole thing, because it's character-building and people talking.  After that they just skip over it because it's boring.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 30, 2007)

Huh?  What TV show is like that?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 31, 2007)

Ahhh, the Inquisition begins!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Of Enko?  Or of NMF?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 31, 2007)

E.g. if a show has fighter pilots or what have you, the first episode might go into great detail about how they prepare for a flight, checks, ground crew etc etc but then in the episodes after that it will be "ok we're ready to fly, let's go"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

I see, well that makes sense.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 1, 2008)

And now for our first combat! This one should be fairly easy for a 7 person party.

By the way, if anyone has an image they want me to use for their tactical map avatar, post it up here and I'll use it.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 1, 2008)

Doh! I posted it in the IC thread. Sorry! But I did think of an image that would fit Erin... except it's not a redhead...


----------



## Zurai (Jan 1, 2008)

Alistia's icon





proposed icon for Erin


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2008)

Mew...it's quite good...the raven is a nice touch.

But let me see what I can find with the proper colors...


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no idea how that stuff works, im still an upload n00b.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 2, 2008)

When you click new reply, underneath the main typing area is a section called "Attach Files" - click on "manage attachments" this will bring up a new window that will allow you to add files. Click on one of the grey browse buttons, this will allow you to choose a file on your PC. Once you've picked it, click on "upload". It will tell you it's uploading. Once it's finished, click on "close this window". Your files are now attached and will appear in the post when you click "submit reply"!

Sorry, I'm a teacher, I can't resist helping people!


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, attempting it. 
If it works, i got Ryon, and also one for Erin. Also not a redhead, and got a sword, but also a big raven.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 2, 2008)

Nifty! I have a magazine with that cover - a fantasy fiction (not that kind of fantasy oo-er!).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 2, 2008)

Still rooting around for a good photo for Thane, check back tonight.  Also, I guess I'll hold off posting an action until the Things have gone.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know where I'd find Enko, but here's his description in case anyone sees a pic like that.

Enko has short dark brown hair.  He is of about average height and build, and has darkly tanned skin thanks to his constant traveling.  He is quite handsome, and has a soothing presence that helps when he is treating the sick and injured.

Wow, that description kind of sucks doesn't it?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, Enko, don't forget: now that you've taken WP damage, you're fatigued until healed, and you need to make a fort save (DC only 6, fortunately) or be stunned for 1d4 rounds.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured Zurai did that for me...  I guess I should change my action to cast CMiW on myself


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 3, 2008)

Either of these fit your idea of Enko? (Disregard the claw on first one  )
And thanks Lorthanoth, you're a good teacher.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, but I don't think either really fits.  I suppose the second one could if it was only a bust.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, heres 3 more i dug up. 

Sorry there aren't more with dark skin, having trouble finding some that aren't Drow.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, thanks again.  The first one looks pretty good.

I pictured him with  bit less hair, but if you think about it, taking the society into consideration, people probably didn't shave or get haircuts all that often.  So this works out.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 3, 2008)

How 'bout one of those those?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 3, 2008)

Heh, those are good  I dunno, pick one.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are the ones i posted.  but better


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't worry, I noticed.  They're the ones I said I thought could work, too.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 4, 2008)

I've manipulated the combat round a bit; basically, I'll pretend the round ends with the things' initiative from now on, so you all can give me your actions all at once instead of needing to delay like Thane did this last round.

I'm also taking some creative license with the order I report actions in the combat round and with spell/attack resolution. Don't worry, I'm doing it all rules as written mechanically, I'm just spicing up the storytelling aspect of the fight.

Hopefully this combat format works for everyone. This is my first time DMing a PbP game and only my 3rd 3E game DM'd, so if there's any suggestions anyone has to improve the experience in any way, please speak up.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

So far I think it's been working really well!

Hee. I'm really feeling that lack of combat magic now though.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 5, 2008)

Shayuri, I went ahead and NPC'd Erin for the last round of combat since her action was basically irrelevant to the outcome. The best she could have done was to kill Thing 3 with a max-damage _electric jolt_, which would have just been a wasted action really since Artemisia was going to display her little trick anyway. This way you save a spell use and I get the combat done a day earlier  I was going to have you attack physically, before I realized that you really don't have a weapon. You might want to fix that


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 5, 2008)

Just to say I won't be able to post for a while so poor old Alistia will have to be an NPC... I shall try to be back in couple of weeks' time.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 5, 2008)

Not a problem, Lorthanoth. I saw your post in your Rana Mor thread and have prepared for it  Hope you get internet access back soon!


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Shayuri, I went ahead and NPC'd Erin for the last round of combat since her action was basically irrelevant to the outcome. The best she could have done was to kill Thing 3 with a max-damage _electric jolt_, which would have just been a wasted action really since Artemisia was going to display her little trick anyway. This way you save a spell use and I get the combat done a day earlier  I was going to have you attack physically, before I realized that you really don't have a weapon. You might want to fix that




Yep.

Well, before, she was kind of overconfident. She has learned a bitter lesson now, and will be getting a weapon ASAP. 

Using it is another issue, but she has True Strike for that.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 5, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Not a problem, Lorthanoth. I saw your post in your Rana Mor thread and have prepared for it  Hope you get internet access back soon!




Nice to know the adventures of the _Starchaser_ crew has a fan!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey, Shayuri.  According to the battle status note none of them are dead, and Enko is trying to save both of them.  Do you really want to have Quoth attack one of them?  It's just that it'll probably result in him getting swatted by an angry Enko.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh poot. I thought one died and the other one lived.

My bad. I'll edit.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 6, 2008)

Technically they're both alive, but Thing 1 got its spine crunched at the neck by a wolf; it won't survive very long.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 6, 2008)

Enko will save it!  Already said that!  Cure spell!


----------



## Zurai (Jan 6, 2008)

Is Enko going to take any precautions before healing them or just let 'er rip?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 6, 2008)

What kind of precautions?  You mean like binding them?  Well his main purpose is to save their lives so he'll only stop to bind them after he's sure they're not about to die.  Also, I'm not sure if we've got anything to bind them with.  I guess I could have someone hold it down.

If you're talking about something else then I don't know.  Maybe you could suggest something?


----------



## Zurai (Jan 6, 2008)

I can't give you suggestions. I just wanted to know whether he's just going to heal them straight away, or do something else to/with them beforehand.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 6, 2008)

Well he'll make sure their weapons are away from them.  He's not trying to wake them both up.  Just make sure they don't die.  He'd also like to try to fix the bones of the one that got chewed on by growl if possible.  I'm just curious whether there's anything you can think of that Enko with his knowledge of healing and spirits and whatnot might know that I don't.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 6, 2008)

He's not going to be able to fix the broken spine. That'd require a _regenerate_ spell, which is waaaaaaaaaay beyond any magic Enko has ever heard of (9th level druid spell). The critter with the broken spine is helpless but stable. The one that Artemisia dropped hasn't stabilized yet, but could potentially try to attack or run away if healed enough to bring it to consciousness again. Which is any amount of wound point healing, if I'm reading the rules right.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, so I guess I'll just make sure that I keep that one alive, but not wake it, unless it's the only way to make sure it stays alive.  If that's the case I'll have someone strong hold it down or bind it.  Since the other one can't move I guess I can heal it awake again.  then maybe I can talk to it.

I can't use heal skills to realign any bones can I?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe Enko is the only one to realize that we've just met the very first non-human intelligent creatures in the history of Cuirlen, and that killing the first ones we meet may have unfortunate repercussions.  Still I'm surprised that people from a Utopian neolithic/bronze age culture would be so eager to kill a helpless creature simply for the sake of killing.  Maybe I got the wrong idea about the society.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 11, 2008)

"Helpless"? If it wasn't so scared of "szas fhel" it would have taken a bite out of Ryon.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 11, 2008)

Let us not forget that first contact was initiated when they tried to murder us in our sleep.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm kind of with the others on this one Lemming.

No, make that, "completely" with them. These aren't mysterious, enigmatic beings. They're murderous, horrible little monsters. Simple self-preservation demands that killin' be done, then asking questions.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 11, 2008)

So, there couldn't possibly be any other reason that they attacked us then that they're "murderous, horrible little monsters" ...  And simple self preservation demands that we slay a creature we no next to nothing about except that it is the first non-human intelligent creature we've ever met before and it seems to have have a problem with us, as it flees in fear...


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm thinking killing them serves two purposes, really. 

1) Each one down is one that can't try to ambush us in our sleep again.

2) It lets the others know that we're too dangerous to attack openly...hopefully.

But here's the real deal. I think it's cool that Enko's got another take on the situation. I'm all for that. I just hope you're not mistaking what my/our characters are doing IC with what our OOC beliefs are.

And, I suppose, I'm a little taken aback by the...zeal...of Enko's reaction. You'd think we were slaughtering kittens or something.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 11, 2008)

I think that's my issue, the classic DnD kill things and take their stuff mentality that in my opinion has no place in a game like this.

I personally was quite taken aback by how blood thirsty the others were.  We're not adventurers hunting down goblins.  We're a desperate group of hunters and civilians from a utopian neolithic/bronze age society struggling desperately to get through a forest of strange things in order to save our village.  In our society the idea of war does not exist.  Ryon's sword is the first thing designed for killing other people that we've ever seen.  

Slitting the throat of one that has been rendered helpless while trying to flee in fear does not show our strength.

But whatever, I know I have a bad habit of telling other people that I think they're acting out of character which only serves to make people act defensive and get pissed at me.  In the end the only person who can possibly do that is the DM so I'll try to keep my opinions to myself from now on.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 11, 2008)

Artemisia, at least, has additional motivation  I can't speak for the PCs.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, Enko is starting to think she's just nuts...  Ok, actually it's me who thinks she's just nuts.  Enko doesn't know what to think.  He can't bring himself to think something like that of her.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, _I_ know whether she's sane or not. I'm not telling though!


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2008)

Mmm.

I'm going to not be offended by the implied statement in yer post, Lemming...though it's worth pointing out that it could easily be construed as an attack on the rest of us. Remember that intents in the magic world of text on pages aren't as easy to gauge when there's no body language/tone/expression/etc to help us out. 

To respond: I'm not sure exactly what the "utopian neolithic era" of the game has to do with this. Human beings are human beings. When they're attacked, they get ticked off; even fight back. I can't stress this enough - *They attacked us.* As we slept. Does that mean killing them is a perfectly rational act? Is there no valid argument for taking prisoners, or trying, as Enko is, to open talks? Of course there is. And no, it's not perfectly rational. But it is, I think, perfectly understandable, and, I maintain, a normal enough human reaction.

And even us peaceful hunter gatherer types live in a dangerous and hostile world...threatened by animals, by each other, and by spirits and creatures we barely understand. When confronted by nasty, icky horrible monsters with froggy eyes and sharp teeth, who come at you with knives of sharpened bones and screeching in some horrible inhuman tongue, I think the human being who -doesn't- feel an atavistic urge to grab a stick and keep thwacking until it stops moving is a rare exception. 

In summary: I don't see the problem with anyone's RP. Including Enko's. I find his reaction a bit surprising in its vehemence, but that's all. If I could be said to have a problem, it'd be far more in your continuing to try to imply or suggest that we're not RP'ing our characters 'correctly' or well. I especially find the assumption that we're subscribing to a mindlessly aggressive "typical D&D" mindset more than a little insulting.

Give us a little credit, alright?


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 11, 2008)

I rather like Enko's viewpoint as it adds spice to the roleplaying. However, human beings _are_ voilent and greedy by nature. Just look at our world. With all the culture and understanding we've developped over the millenias, you'd think we'd have achieved a peaceful utopia by now. It will never happen. Because whatever we humans may say we want, humans don't want peace. They don't _thrive_ on peace. I see Cuirlen much the same way. If it was a true utopia, everyone would be a vegetarian for starters. There would be no horses, which we have enslaved to suit our various needs. There would be no cattle or pigs, whose sole reason to exist in Cuirlen is to grow fat and be murdered in their prime to provide us with tasty treat. We wouldn't hunt the various wildlife, taking the lives of hundreds of fellow living biengs every year merely to add variety to our menu, or to cloth ourselves in their skins, or perhaps worst of all, to use their skins as a monetary system. We do these things because we are humans. We are human, they are animals, we matter, they don't. Period. Had we started as Elves, things might have been different, because theres no _real_ knowledge of Elven behavior, there are no Elves in the real world (that i'm aware of, but i keep looking over my shoulder in the woods).

Now, i don't see how we Cuirlenians would feel sympathy towards these creatures. We kill poor defenseless creatures every day in order to feast on them and whatnot already. Now _these_ so called "poor defenseless creatures" had demented eyes, razor sharp teeth, bone carved blades, webbed feet, and most importantly, they attacked us. And although we have no idea of the _why_ that they attacked, it doesn't really matter. You wake up and theres some sort of humanoid thing baring down on you with a knife. It's intent is clear. Do you ponder what is going on, what you may have done to anger it or whatnot, or do you kill it before it kills you? Then everybody else is awake and on their feet. Mob mentality kicks in. Action is called for. IQ drops significantly. Mobs don't think, they act. Sometimes, most times, they do very stupid things, things the individual persons would never do on their own. But they aren't their own anymore, they're part of the mob. When the mob's goal has been achieved, it disperses, and the people become individuals again. A person like Enko might feel horror at what the mob did and for his part in it, while people like Ryon, Thane, and Artemisia, who regularly kill things and engage in the skin trade, might not even care. To these 3, the things were just animals, because they surely weren't humans. Thus, they don't matter. Period.

That's my view anyway. And i'm not a vegetarian or PETA supporter either.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 11, 2008)

The fact is, we acted perfectly naturally defending ourselves from the creatures we met force with force, and we won.  Two fled and two were disabled.  Enko made it perfectly clear what his intentions were and yet everyone deliberately ignored him despite his being the only spirit talker in the party. They sadistically murdered a helpless creature that was no threat to them whatsoever for no purpose whatsoever other than that they wanted it dead.  There is no way to compare it to killing for survival.  Finally, it was obviously human-like since it walked upright, wore clothes, used tools, and spoke.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 11, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> They sadistically murdered a helpless creature that was no threat to them whatsoever for no purpose whatsoever other than that they wanted it dead.




Both points you make here are mis-founded at best.

First, Artemisia was not sadistic towards the creature. She didn't torture it, she didn't taunt it, she didn't take any joy from its suffering. In fact, leaving it alone would have been _more_ sadistic, because it would have been in pain for who knows how long until it bled out or something came and ate it.

Second, you're the only one who seems to think the creatures posed no threat to the group, which is ironic since you're the only one who took wound damage. Apparently I need to up the CR of the encounters


----------



## Zurai (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh, for the record, I'm fine with the level of discourse so far, but try not to get any more heated than it is right now. Remember, the point is to have fun. I have no objections whatsoever to what's going on in the IC thread on either side of the coin. It adds character to the group and I'm actually happy that there's some ethical debate going on.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 11, 2008)

It's clear that my interpretation of the direction this game is meant to go is quite different from everyone elses.  I figured this game would be less about adventurers killing evil, and more about explorers exploring and finding new amazing things.  If I'd known that the only value Enko would have to the party was to help them get back to killing faster I would have made a fighter.  If nothing else I could have said, "If you try to kill it, I'll beat the tar out of you."  Rather than just "If you kill it, I'll be very very upset, but it's not like you care about how I feel." :\


----------



## Zurai (Jan 11, 2008)

OK, now you're over-reacting.

For one thing, you've (the party as a whole, but you're part of that) missed _several_ "exploration" clues. Including ones I had thought were pretty blatantly obvious.

For another, this is actually the _third_ encounter the group has had. The first two resolved more or less peacefully.

For a third, there _isn't_ a "direction this game is meant to go". I thought I'd made that pretty clear from the start.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, I'm sorry...  I shouldn't have said that that way.  All I know is, I don't enjoy playing helpless characters.  I don't need a game for that.  I made this character that had hardly any skills in inflicting violence because I thought that he'd actually have a purpose in this game  that was more than just a healstick.  The fact that everyone in the party _and_ the DM think that his entire way of thinking is indisputably wrong, strongly contradicts that belief.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll just say this:

We're explorers, and sometimes what we find is dangerous. And yes, sometimes that means what we find should be put down.

I don't mind that there's disagreement about when that is. I think it's fine. It adds flavor, and provides opportunity for RP.

What I mind is the player, Dire Lemming, for some reason _holding it against us._

Lighten up! Lets work it out IC...there's no cause...absolutely no cause...to take any of this into the OOC realms. I'm not making any judgements about you, Lemming. All I ask is the same courtesy.

Is that so hard?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 11, 2008)

It is hard, because I feel like I'm being ganged up against.  Everyone gets defensive when that happens, even if they understand why it is and can talk about it rationally.  Everyone else seems to have the same interpretation of this game, the DM included, and I don't share it.  I was quite certain up until now that everyone else thought the same way I did.  So this is both surprising and disappointing.

I will _try_ to keep this IC, but that seems like it'll get my character killed or left behind.

If it explains anything, if this were a face to face game I'd have likely just shut up and let it all happen.  Because I _know_, that someone would quickly just tell me, the player, to drop it.  That and getting my character all emotional would get me all emotional.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I can say with surety that if you're being ganged up on, I'm not part of that.

You posted some stuff, I posted my reaction. As far as I'm concerned, that's the end of story. No one ever invited me to the secret meeting where we plotted to undermine and destroy your character. 

I think the FORCE of your reaction stirred up some equal and opposing forces, which may be responsible for you feeling defensive. I mean, lets face it...you came -that- close to calling us all irresponsible little kiddy-gamers...and a case could be made that you were -implying- precisely that...so I think it's a little naive not to expect some kickback. 

That said, I don't get the impression anyone wants to do you or your character harm, nor exclude him or you from the game.

Certainly I don't, IC or OOC. 

My reaction to all this is to suspect, rather deeply, that there are issues here that go beyond the obvious. The force and singlemindedness of your emotional response seems way out of kilter with the actual gravity of the situation. From what I can see, based on what you're saying, you're doing two things that seem to be blowing this event up to Texas Grande Size in your mind.

1) You're making very broad assumptions on what this incident "means about us." That is, because we reacted violently to being assaulted in our sleep, we must therefore be violent people who will continue to be violent in all other possible scenarios.

I hope I don't have to point out the logical fallacy in that.

2) You're investing these critters -very generously- in terms of assuming what their motivations in attacking are. Somehow, they've become the Satans in your own private Paradise Lost...the tragic, misunderstood heroes who only wanted to protect what was theirs, and were subjected to unjustifiably brutal punishment for the crime.

It's equally (and I would suggest, possibly more so) possible that these critters were hungry, saw some sleeping sacks of blood and meat, and thought, "Hey! Lets get us summa that!"

Now, I don't mind holding onto -the possibility- that these creatures might be communicable...that we might make more amicable contact. I don't even think you're outside the reasonable to be _somewhat_ upset (in character) that none of us seem terribly interested in trying to make peace with them. If that's who Enko is...lets run with that.

What I take issue with is that all Enko's, and yours, arguments revolve around these assumptions being true. Not just possible. True. This leads me to suspect that, in your mind, you've already accepted it as being true. So what are you going to do when, say, tomorrow night, we find out that...oops...nope. They're just evil little trollthings who wanted to kill us. Are you going to construe that as an attack on you too?

I...gah. This is already longer than it should be. 

I beg you, Dire...I -beg- you. Just ease off a bit. Unclench. It's a -game-. So things didn't go your way this time...have some faith. Most importantly, try to find a way to use the conflicts this reveals -to have fun-. Not to alienate or isolate others...or ourselves.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 12, 2008)

Alright, I guess I'll have to take matters into my own IC hands a little. There'll be an IC post shortly with Artemisia finally coming clean. Hopefully that'll help smooth things over.

@Lemming: There'll be _plenty_ of peaceful exploration in this campaign. In this chapter, even. I am _not_ going to DM a pure hack'n'slash, because the entire point of this campaign is to provide an RP basis for my 4E campaign world, or at least this section of it. This _particular_ encounter was intended to be a "welcome to the wonderful world of evil spirits" encounter, _after you guys already had two_ "welcome to the wonderful world of mysterious, but not malign spirits" _encounters already in that day_.

For the OOC!!!!! record, the three encounters I rolled on this first day were dryad, dryad, goblins. The 'goblins' aren't actual goblins, but I used goblin stats for them; they're actually a kind of unseelie fey called grimlings or grimelings. Artemisia has some insight in that regard. My personal philosophy about encounters is that combat encounters should be half or less of the actual encounters present in an adventure, so take that into account as the game progresses.

Further OOC!!!!! record: Artemisia is _not_ a ranger or fighter or scout, as I'd wager you all thought  She's actually a Paladin with the Noonshadow Forest as her patron spirit. She is one level higher than you all, but that won't last long. How/why she is a Paladin is one of the potential plot hooks I left up to you all to pursue; Enko already started down that path. I'm telling you this now so that her "revelations" in the IC thread don't seem quite so much like a Deus Ex Machina.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 12, 2008)

EDIT: This was in response to Shayuri.

The reason I'm getting upset out of character is that even out of character you continually misinterpret what I'm saying in such a way as to make it seem unreasonable.  I've repeatedly stated that it wasn't our self defense that was bad.  It was the cold blooded killing of a helpless and defeated creature for no purpose other than so that it would be dead.  We beat the living craplights out of it in self defense, fine, but then when it tried to flee we shot it up and slit it's throat.  Right after Enko had brought it back from the brink of death for that matter.  It's not even vengeance.  It's pure maliciousness.

I'm not saying that these creatures are definitely "the tragic, misunderstood heroes who only wanted to protect what was theirs",  I'm saying that the only logical conclusion is that they see us as a threat.  It's completely irrational to assume right off the bat that the only possible reason these things could be taking offense to our presence is that they're "Evil" especially considering that our culture does not even have concepts such as good and evil.

Please, I'm ok with you disagreeing with me, but at least try to understand what you're disagreeing with.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

I am trying...that's why I'm still here, talking. 

And it's good! Because that last post of yours helped a bit to clear things up!

I still think your take on things is weighted, but at least I can respond to that now.

Your charges of maliciousness are unfounded though! Seriously. Now, I didn't shoot it...but if I'd had a bow I would have, so I will explain why I would have. The character who actually DID shoot may have other motivations, but I can't speak to that.

Heat of the moment. 

Now, if I sit at home and dispassionately analyze, I can see: Yes...there were others that escaped. Therefore, killing the escapee doesn't really change anything...it's not like he learned something the others didn't. It's not like he'll bring more that the others couldn't.

But if I'm roleplaying a young, adrenalin-soaked kid in the middle of a hostile forest at night, who just got woken up by a little gibbering freak who tried to stab me...and I'm holding a bow and suddenly that thing is getting away and it's running and...AH!

You bet I shoot it. Does that make me a horrible person? Well...I don't think so. I guess you have to make that call. But it doesn't make me malicious. That much, I am safe refuting.

---

I don't think I ever once said the word evil in conjunction with these critters...and if I did, it wouldn't have been in its larger moral sense, but rather in its smaller, adjective sense like "evil grin" or "evilly sharp." Simple fact: I have not once -assumed- what the motivations of these critters are. I have based all my statements based on our reactions to their -actions-. Not motivations. Just to keep the record straight.

So! To summarize:

Fleeing prisoner shot, but not because we're coldblooded or malicious. Hope that helps clear up the misunderstanding. 

My apologies if I misportrayed you, and I accept yours for doing the same. 

Lets all be friends!


----------



## Zurai (Jan 12, 2008)

Alright, IC post up. Lemming, I sincerely apologize if you thought I was 'ganging up on you'. I was speaking from Artemisia's viewpoint. She, as you'll see once you read the IC post if you havn't already, has additional information that makes the matter a little more black and white for her than for you. Nothing of what I said about the discussion was intended to be "The DM Is Always Right And You DIRE LEMMING Are Wrong". It was _a_ perspective on the discussion because I noted things that you were saying that did not mesh with how I thought I had presented the situation.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 12, 2008)

I really do want to agree with you Shayuri, but if Erin was not meaning to be malicious then why did she mock it's screams as 'Thane calmly raised his bow, stepped to the side and fired a single shot...'?



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Erin yells after the thing, "Szas fhel!"
> 
> On her shoulders, Quoth half spreads his wings and cawps excitedly, "Szas fhel! Szas fhel!"






			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> As Enko leaps in front of Artimisia...Thane calmly raises his own bow, steps to the side and fires a single shot...
> 
> [sblock=Zurai]I'm not sure how we're doing nonlethal with VP/WP, so if there's a nonlethal option Thane's taking it, but if not he's still shooting it.  Subtract 4 from my roll if nonlethal is possible.
> 
> ...






			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> Ryon, his bow quite a distance away, draws the dagger at his belt and throws it at Thing #3.
> Throwing Dagger at Thing #3 (1d20+3=21, 1d4+2=4)
> 
> "The time for games is over!"





See where I'm getting this idea?

Erin seems to be taunting it.  Thane is specifically stated as being calm, and Ryon thinks Enko is just playing games.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

She wasn't mocking it, man. 

She was trying to communicate. It was the only "word" they'd said up until then. She was hoping that if she repeated something it found recognizable, it might stop, or react...or something.

There's that assuming thing, getting us into trouble again.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 12, 2008)

Well Enko figured it had something to do with Ryon, and that it was something bad.  He'd assumed everyone else figured that out too, so Erin is going to have a hell of a time convincing him otherwise especially since he thinks they're all sadistic monsters, not that he even has a word for that.  I guess I better see what the IC thread says.

Did you see the edits to my previous post?

We don't have such concepts as Sadism, War, or soldiers.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

I think he's kind of jumping to conclusions about us being sadistic...

But Erin will be happy to explain why she was yelling that.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 12, 2008)

Well congrats, Zurai!  You've crushed Enko's self esteem.    Hopefully he won't become totally nihilistic.  Though at least if he does Thane will get to kill him.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

Dude...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 12, 2008)

What?  It's true! :\

EvilDM loves this stuff.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

Hehe. I shouldn't say more.

I can't tell if you're joking or not. 

And of course it's all up to you now. But...if you ARE serious...all I can say is y'oughtta loosen up a bit. Don't let things -get- to you so much. It's all fiction...just in fun. Roll with it a bit.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 12, 2008)

Course it's fiction.  That doesn't mean it can't be realistic.  The person Enko believes in completely just explained that all his efforts were meaningless.  How should he feel?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

I think it's fine if Enko's a bit depressed...

As long as you're not.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 12, 2008)

I just feel a bit disappointed that Enko's logical analysis was totally worthless, and that everyone jumping to the conclusion that they were evil spirits was right.   And find it sort of painfully ironic that these creatures were actually based on goblins.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

It's just...see, that wasn't the conclusion that we were jumping to.

I thought we'd covered that.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, the conclusion that Thane and Ryon were jumping to...

Ryon specifically called them evil spirits, or something along those lines. In fact, Erin was the first one to suggest that they weren't.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 12, 2008)

Dark spirits Ryon called them, and for the record, i thought Erin was mocking the creature as well. As for Szas Fhel, Ryon is well aware that it applies to his shortsword. The steel blade burned the creatures as though it was made of fire. Until he learns otherwise, the mysterious metal it's made of is called Szas Fhel. The travelling merchant couldn't name it, but the creatures did, in their language at least. In Ryon's mind, the creatures were yelling: Steel! S___! Run!

As for Ryon trying to bring down the fleeing creature, there was no malice in it. It attacked them once, if allowed to escape, it could do so again. It might even be successful next time, which would be bad for us. Better to remove the threat.

The "the time for games is over" comment was indeed critical of Enko's behavior, but everything else Ryon said wasn't meant to attack Enko, and should be read more as an academic discussion made without passion. He wasn't yelling at Enko, just voicing his thoughts, calmly and without accusation.

Of course Ryon would prefer a peaceful solution, but should peace fail, he's ready to defend himself and his companions. What Ryon might not understand is why Enko feels "Defeated and fleeing" = "harmless". If someone or something wants you dead, letting it run away is basicly just giving it a chance to try again.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, Enko is a healer.  He wouldn't think the creature would have returned after it was so soundly defeated, at least no if we proved our good intentions by befriending the crippled one.   Besides, we already let two others get away, what's one more?  It's not like they're going to bring any less reinforcements. Of course all of this discussion it pointless now that his self confidence has been shattered unintentionally by Artimisia.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry for the delays in updates lately, guys. Real Life has been kicking my ass for a while and it's starting to catch up. Rest assured, the game will go on, I'm not gonna disappear on you or anything, but updates will probably be slower than I want for a while. I may get one in tonight after I get back from my RL game; if not, I promise to get one up tomorrow.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 15, 2008)

If you didn't catch it, it's also upsetting to Enko that he struggled to save that life, only to have it casually destroyed just a moment later by people he trusted.  In his eyes, everyone that participated in killing the creature after he healed it showed an absolute lack of respect for him.  So, if you think it's in character, one of your characters could realize that.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 17, 2008)

Ding! 

Lemme know when you've updated your character's sheet in the Rogue's Gallery, and feel free to ask questions as needed. Hopefully Lorthanoth will be back before we hit another combat so he can update Alistia.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 17, 2008)

I wanted to take Two Weapon Fighting so bad. But it just wouldn't make sense for Ryon to know stuff like that. Oh well.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 17, 2008)

RG Character updated.


----------



## Masquerade (Jan 17, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Ding!
> 
> Lemme know when you've updated your character's sheet in the Rogue's Gallery, and feel free to ask questions as needed.



Done!

As Cleyra grows more confident, *everyone gets faster*! Motivate Urgency will increase your base land speed by 5 feet as long as you're within 60 feet of the farmer~


----------



## Zurai (Jan 17, 2008)

Masquerade said:
			
		

> Motivate Urgency will increase your base land speed by 5 feet as long as you're within 60 feet of the farmer~




That may actually have huge effects on the game, since it also increases the total distance you travel per day. You may cut a week or so off the two-way travel time!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey, wait.  Slow down Cleyra.  Enko's got to sit under that big oak tree for an hour or so trying to commune with it's spirit.  

So, the little toothy guy hasn't woken up by morning has it?  I guess we should still wait and see whether Erin decides she wants to kill it.


----------



## Masquerade (Jan 17, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey, wait.  Slow down Cleyra.  Enko's got to sit under that big oak tree for an hour or so trying to commune with it's spirit.



Yeah, yeah. She waited for him before going political.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 17, 2008)

Huh?  No it's fine if you give the speech, but the actual leaving will have to wait until we're ready to actually leave.

Also, according to my sheet I only have 900 exp after that last reward.  :\


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2008)

I count 800...two 400 point awards.

Did I miss an odd one or two hunnard somewhere?


----------



## Masquerade (Jan 18, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I count 800...two 400 point awards.
> 
> Did I miss an odd one or two hunnard somewhere?



Two rewards of 100 each. I think they were both announced in this thread.

They're listed on the XP log here: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3868657&postcount=3


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2008)

Wait, what were all the extras we got again?


----------



## Zurai (Jan 18, 2008)

Again, they're listed in the second post of the rogue's gallery thread.

100 for pre-volcano RP, 400 for council meeting RP, 100 for the grimlings, 400 for first night RP and successfully avoided encounters in the first day.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2008)

I meant for leveling up.  Your house rules.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh. Those are posted in the recruitment thread. The only relevant one is:

Skillful - All characters get 2 extra skill points per level. These points must be spent on Craft, Knowledge, or Profession skills only. These bonus parts are multiplied as usual at first level (so 8 skill points useable on Craft, Knowledge, and Profession skills at level 1, and 2 such skill points every subsequent level). In addition, all Craft, Knowledge, and Profession skills are considered class skills for these skill points.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh, ok.  How are we doing VP again?


----------



## Zurai (Jan 18, 2008)

me said:
			
		

> VP: I just realized I never mentioned how we're going to handle vitality points for levels past 1 PCs get max VP at level 1, as usual. Non-PCs (such as animal companions) and PCs advancing past level 1 get 3/4 of the maximum result of the hit die. If the result isn't an even number (d6, d10), alternate rounding up then down.




Anything else?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok, so I get 4+ Con bonus right?

Yay! I now have more VP than WP!

Should I set up my new known spells for the day?  Or should I wait until I get a chance in character to retrieve them?


----------



## Zurai (Jan 18, 2008)

You should get more than 4 VP. You get 3/4 of the maximum die roll, rounded up on even levels and down on odd levels. Even a d6 HD gives 5 + Con on even levels.

And yes, go ahead and do up your spells for today if they've changed.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2008)

I posted my updated sheet.  Skills, HP, Saves, BAB, really weird class skill that apparently damages every spirit within a certain radius of me when used... :\ 

Anyone got a suggestion for what new first level spell I should retrieve today?  I was thinking it should be something that reflects Enko's nature as a healer, also his closer connection to plants than to animals.  I suppose Goodberry seems pretty obvious, but does anyone else have some other spells?  Maybe from a non-core book?

EDIT: 3/4?  Oops, for some reason I thought it said half.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 18, 2008)

Ooh cool, new level. The agony of choice... adept would be... weird but fun.  Expert I think so I can get some skills other than baking and weaving.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 18, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Ok, the conclusion that Thane and Ryon were jumping to...
> 
> Ryon specifically called them evil spirits, or something along those lines. In fact, Erin was the first one to suggest that they weren't.




Thane specifically never said anything like that.  In fact, everything Thane said was working off the assumption that they were part of the natural order.  Thane just accepts that hunting and being hunted are part of life for all creatures - humans included.  He bears these creatures no ill-will, which is why he was suggesting to Enko that he dispatch it mercifully.

As for leveling: finally put some points in Tumble.  I had decided (with so much pain ) that Thane shouldn't have any to start because he was never in melee combat.  Well, fortunately for me he managed to get stabbed before he leveled, so now he can hopefully avoid more AoOs.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2008)

Hm, apparently Thane never heard of a little something called agriculture.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 18, 2008)

Agriculture is for wusses 

[sblock=Zurai]Since it seems like it may be coming up, I just want to put a little thought into working out Thane's spiritual world-view, since I'm envisioning it as somewhat different from the classical spirit shaman's.  Basically I see him as listening to the forest as a whole, but not thinking that the spirits of individual animals and plants are significant.  He sees everything as part of this omnipresent entity that is the forest - himself included.  Since I don't know how you're really doing the metaphysics of this setting, this could either be a different interpretation of the same reality as the spirit-marked people or him actually venerating something slightly different.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2008)

Bah, I almost thought I knew what he was talking about, but after that look into his mind I've realized I definitely still don't.  He's definitely a bit full of himself to think that someone taking the time to talk to him but not whole heartedly agreeing with him isn't listening, especially with his blanket statement about spirit talkers, but I'm sure it's not as simple as that.  I think this goes back to his dad, and perhaps it's some sort of defense mechanism he's developed to cope with his disappearance that's just become part of his nature now.  Too bad he won't talk about it.  Enko would be happy to discuss it with him.

So I'm just gonna use goodberry today and keep all me other spells the same.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, you're right on a few points.  Thane is extremely arrogant, and not a small bit bigoted too.  Afraid you'll just have to keep hunting on the other points though, you haven't figured him out yet .

Also, I totally need to get Alistia to go adept so Thane can get an apprentice .


----------



## Zurai (Jan 18, 2008)

NMF:That view is actually not all that incompatible with the standard view. 

Everyone: Spirits aren't necessarily discrete entities. The spirit of the Noonshadow Forest _is_ the spirits of everything inside the Noonshadow Forest. The downside to that, however, is that the nature of the spirit can change. An individual spirit - the spirit of a particular tree, for example - will remain pretty much constant over its lifetime unless something dramatic happens. A composite spirit like the spirit of the Noonshadow Forest, however, changes as all the spirits that make up its composite change. If a major part of the forest were on fire, for example, it's quite likely that the Noonshadow's spirit would alter to reflect that. That's one of the main reasons the group is being sent to appease such a far-away spirit: the elders are worried that an angry fire spirit on the mountain could spread fire into the forest, and the forest would become much less hospitable to the people of Cuirlen.

A great example of a composite spirit changing because of a change in its composition comes from the movie Princess Mononoke, where at the start of the movie a "Boar God" (giant, ancient boar who embodies the spirits of the entire boar population of his area) is shot with a crude iron bullet after many of his kind are hunted and killed for sport, and the wound becomes infected. The Boar God's spirit is driven mad with rage and pain and infection and becomes a dangerous monster.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 18, 2008)

Excellent.  I will now return to my habitual spouting of made-up theology on schedule.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 19, 2008)

Heh, Princess Mononoke was one of my favorite Hayao Miyazaki films.  I don't see what the big deal is with Howl's Moving Castle.  It barely had any plot at all.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 19, 2008)

I always thought the book was more fun.  The movie was decent, but rather changed.  I still liked it, though, it did manage to capture a fair bit of the feeling I thought.

On the subject of the paralyzed creature: how much does it weigh?  Thane won't actively fight Enko carrying it along (whatever he might think), but if it slows him to 20ft, it's not acceptable.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 19, 2008)

Hm, if we figure out that that is going to be the case then I could have him retrieve that speed increasing spell instead.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 19, 2008)

If you're thinking of Traveler's Mount, that only works on animals and magical beasts (and is only one round a level as it is).


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2008)

Most likely Longstrider.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 19, 2008)

Ah, indeed, must have missed that one .  Still only 1 hour/level, so it'd take 4 castings to use.  You could try splitting it up and not using it when we're moving at half-speed to hunt, but I think we have a few days extra food already.

EDIT: I'm waiting for Zurai to rule on whether the creature would slow us down before I post Thane's next actions.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 21, 2008)

Bump?


----------



## Zurai (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry - like I said earlier, real life's pretty rough at the moment. I'll do my best to get the administrative stuff checked out today and a new IC post up tomorrow.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 22, 2008)

OK, the people that have updated their character sheets look good.

Shayuri, I need Erin's sheet updated since the additional spell could be important.
Lorthanoth, I realize you're probably still on intermittent access, so update Alistia when you can.

The grimling weighs ... well, it's about 2 1/2 feet tall and skinny as all hell except for its head, so we'll call it... 20 pounds.


----------



## Masquerade (Jan 23, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> real life's pretty rough at the moment.



No worries. Things have been quite busy for me as of late as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh poo. I forgot...no domesticated animals.

Can I substitute wolf for dog, so I don't look like a complete idiot?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 23, 2008)

Help, she's speaking in tongues!

So as for Enko carrying the creature, he'd have to ditch...about 17 pounds of gear somehow.  The question is whether the rest of the party will help pick it up - also, what the weight of the food we caught is.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 23, 2008)

Well we could just hold it's back legs up and it could walk on it's hands...    :\

Don't worry Shayuri, once Enko gets to level eight or something he can use his exorcism ability to cast out the spirits of insanity infesting poor Erin.  And he really would too.  He's starting to get concerned for her, what with all these weird nonsense words she uses as if they're normal.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 23, 2008)

Ryon was ok with trying to speak to the creature, but not with making it their mascot. Whoever wants to take it along is on their own in this.


----------



## Masquerade (Jan 23, 2008)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> So as for Enko carrying the creature, he'd have to ditch...about 17 pounds of gear somehow.  The question is whether the rest of the party will help pick it up



Cleyra's out. She's already had to spread her load around.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 23, 2008)

I shall update when time allows, but I'm going to go with Expert with the class skills of Perform, Diplomacy, Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive, Knowledge (local), Knowledge (history), and 3 more TBC.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 23, 2008)

Thane thinks this is a learning experience for Enko (and actually is pretty close to his carrying capacity even if he did want to help).  He's out.

Zurai: For the good of people like Alistia, do you want to consider using the Fractional BAB rules?  That way she'd have .5 from commoner and .75 from expert, giving her that magical +1 BAB necessary to do things like draw weapons while moving


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 23, 2008)

Heh, I hate Thane's type.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 23, 2008)

That's because Thane's a jackass


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 24, 2008)

Having you say that makes me feel much better about disliking him.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 24, 2008)

I think I already have +1 BAB thanks to my background feat (unless I'm wrong)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 24, 2008)

That just gives +1 to all attack rolls, I think.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 24, 2008)

I apologize again for the delays lately. I intended to get up a post yesterday, but Comcast intervened with a 20-hour internet outage, and I got no sleep last night so I'm in no way capable of making a coherent IC post today. I _promise_ to get the ball rolling again tomorrow, though.

Lorthanoth: Yes, as NMF said, it doesn't actually grant BAB, only a bonus to the roll. The only real difference there is that your feat won't improve your iterative attack situation. I'll consider the fractional BAB optional rule - it appeals to me on several levels anyway - but not today for previously stated reasons.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 27, 2008)

OK - leveled up (with a healthy dose of VPs too!) Alistia is a kind of imitation rogue/bard now sort of...


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey all...sorry I've been quiet. For some reason leveling Erin is taking me awhile.

I will be done tonight though. 

Out of curiosity, anyone have any cool suggestions for my new cantrip? I think I've made up my mind, but I'm always open to the odd spell that I missed in my obsessive combing through books.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 28, 2008)

No problem, Shayuri.

I'm hoping to have a new IC post up tonight. I'm still trying to decide how to run the rituals and how I want the rituals to interact with the spirit world. Making this up on the fly is a lot more work than I expected!


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2008)

RG seems to have fallen. I'll post here for now.

[Sblock=Erin - Now with ULTIMATE POWAH!!]Name: Erin
Race: Human 
Class/Level: Sorceror 2
Gender: Female
Exp: 1000/3000

Desc: 
Teh Hotness. More later.

Strength (STR) 8
Dexterity (DEX) 14
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 12
Wisdom (WIS) 12
Charisma (CHA) 16

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
AC: 12 (10 + 2 Dex)
Vitality Points: 10/10
Wound Points: 14/14
Movement: 30'/60'/120'

Init: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack: +0
Ranged Attack: +3
Fort: +2
Reflex: +2
Will: +4

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skill points

Class Abilities:
Familiar
Spellcasting

Bonus:
Natural Talent
Benefit: You may cast a spell with a casting time of up to one round (including a spell modified by a metamagic feat or feats or a summoning spell) as a standard action a number of times per day equal to your charisma bonus.

Skills: 16+8
Bluff +10 (5 ranks + 3 Cha +2 feat)
Concentration +7 (5 ranks + 2 Con)
Handle Animal +5 (2cc ranks + 3 Cha)
Perform (Sing) +5 (2cc ranks + 3 Cha)
Profession (weaver) +5 (4 ranks +1 wis)
Craft (tailor) +5 (4 ranks + 1 Int)
Sense Motive +2 (1cc rank + 1 wis)
Spellcraft +3 (2 ranks +1 Int)
Spot +2 (1cc rank + 1 Wis)
Listen +2 (1cc rank + 1 wis)

Feats
b Persuasive
1 Eschew Materials
1 Night Haunt (Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Unseen Servant, each 1/day as SLA)

Languages - Common, (what's another good language?)

Spells (caster level 2, save DC 13+lvl)

0 - 6/6, 1 - 5/5

0 Electric Jolt, Mending, Message, Launch Item, Ghost Sound
1 True Strike, Greater Mage Hand

Money - 

Weapons - 
Staff

Armour -
None

Gear -
Backpack, 2gp, 2lbs
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs					

5 sq yards linen, 20gp
1 sq yard, silk, 20gp
13 sheep, 26gp

[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 29, 2008)

The link in my sig works fine.  Try that.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2008)

Your posts don't seem to have sigs, Lemming. That's not the first time I've noticed that.

People saying, "Look in my sig," when they don't appear to have them.

Is there some board function that turns them off or something?


----------



## Zurai (Jan 29, 2008)

Sigs only appear once per page. Check his first post on this page of the thread for his sig.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry again for the terminally slow pace. Real life is throwing me a lot of lemons lately and it's all I can do to keep up with the lemonade. I should have an update tonight.

To ease my level of guilt, I think I'm going to move this game into "one to two updates per week" status for now. I apologize, since I sold the game at least in part on rapid pace, but at the same time I promise the game will NOT be abandoned. I love this game and this group; I just don't have the time or mental capacity to update it as much as I originally planned.

Hopefully things will lighten up soon and I'll be able to get the updates back on track.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 5, 2008)

Having just started DMing my own game, I understand fully.  Well I think so.  I probably don't have as much to do as you either in real life or for my game.  Just don't forget us!  I keep forgetting to check my game.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 15, 2008)

Hm, I've been reading stuff, and realized we're allot more shamanistic than animistic aren't we?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, Shamanism and Animism are terms for two different portions of religious beliefs, and we're really both.  Shamanism is a set of beliefs about essentially the role and abilities of the 'priest' caste of society, while Animism is all about the nature of the spirit world.  The two beliefs coexist rather nicely.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 16, 2008)

What he said 

Are we seriously taking the evil spirit with us? It's kinda creepy, and a personification of icky-badness.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 16, 2008)

Thane is against it, but at this point has decided that the only way Enko is going to learn that fire isn't friendly is a good solid burning.


----------



## Masquerade (Feb 16, 2008)

Cleyra would rather not take it along, if for no other reason that because it would hinder our movement substantially. Agreed on the creepiness/ickiness.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 17, 2008)

Well great.  No one has any respect for Enko because he respects life.  Good to know. :\


----------



## Zurai (Feb 17, 2008)

I havn't seen anyone make any disparaging remarks about Enko, only the creature. I also remember a particularly lovely woman specifically saying that she thought Enko was special and didn't want to see him hurt.



EDIT: I don't see Thane's POV as a lack of respect, but rather a "well, he'll learn one way or the other" type thing.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 17, 2008)

I just figured they'd give him at least a little respect when it comes to his area of expertise.  But apparently the only reason they're letting him bring the creature is because they're nice people and don't want to hurt his feelings.

Thane's attitude towards Enko is a blatant display of disrespect.  He's basically saying, everything you know about your area of expertise is wrong and you're foolish and immature for thinking it's right.  I on the other hand with my almost total lack of knowledge on the subject know exactly what I'm talking about.  Listen to me!


----------



## Zurai (Feb 17, 2008)

Since when is Enko an expert on fey creatures that have never before been seen by anyone from Cuirlen? The closest thing you have to an expert in that category already weighed in with her opinion. Enko is certainly an expert, but his expertise lies in healing, herbalism, and possibly negotiation. Not strange unknown murderous critters.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 17, 2008)

The thing is, Thane's expertise is in hunting food.  It's like a writing student trying to tell a Physics student that the space battles in his story follow the laws of physics and that he's an idiot for thinking otherwise.  And Thane _does_ think Enko is an idiot for thinking otherwise.  He always speaks in a condescending manner, and refuses to argue because it's apparently not worth the trouble.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 17, 2008)

Thane thinks _everyone_ is an idiot - or, at least, ignorant. Possibly excepting Ryon and Artemisia, but possibly not. If you havn't noticed, he's been described as a standoffish know-it-all since before the game started. I don't know why you're taking this so personally, but it's getting old.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm not taking it personally anymore.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 17, 2008)

Also, hey, just because he's a jerk is no reason to sell him short.  Thane is not just a hunter, remember, the man is a full on divine caster, with a familiar to boot.  Really, if anyone in the party were to have experience with strange, dangerous spirits of the forest it'd _probably_ be Thane.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 17, 2008)

Enko doesn't know that.  Enko only knows Thane is a jerk of a hunter who seems to think that he knows more about spirits than any spirit talker and that they're idiots.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 17, 2008)

Just to clarify - the grimeling _isn't_ something Enko would automatically recognize as a spirit. Spirits don't generally make themselves manifest in the world. About the only example in living memory would be Sotera's tiny water elementals. Technically, it *is* a spirit, because it has the Fey creature type, but no one's really interacted with physically manifest Fey to this point in history, so it's a new thing to everyone.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 17, 2008)

Well yeah, that's why he was considering it the first non-human people we'd ever met.  But everyone was insisting it was an evil spirit because it had no genitals.  Then Artimisia confirmed it.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 17, 2008)

Again, remember, not everyone said it was an evil spirit.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 17, 2008)

Now you're just being disagreeable for it's own sake.  By itself that comment has nothing to do with the discussion.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 17, 2008)

ah, sorry to open a can of worms. I can totally see Enko's pov but Alistia's not going to argue the point with him.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2008)

Mew. Are we stalled?

I hope we're not waiting on me.

Meep.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 20, 2008)

I should add a post in which A goes to help Enko - will do so now.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll admit I'm not quite sure where to go from here. If I start off the march, Dire Lemming will feel left out because there's still the fact that he hasn't gotten a response (either OOC or IC) on the ritual he wants to do, but if I delay until we do I risk stalling out the game completely.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2008)

Has he said, IC, he wants to do a ritual?

I didn't notice if so. It looks to me like he's been focused on how to transport the critter.

If he wants to do the ritual, he should let us know IC, so we can settle in and RP some while he does it.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Has he said, IC, he wants to do a ritual?
> 
> I didn't notice if so. It looks to me like he's been focused on how to transport the critter.
> 
> If he wants to do the ritual, he should let us know IC, so we can settle in and RP some while he does it.




Yes, he has.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm fine OOC with just doing the ritual quick without talking much about it.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh...arg...

I feel really bad now.

Nac's idea sits fine with me, otherwise I'll post IC about it when I get a chance.

Sorry, Dire!


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 20, 2008)

Ryon wants nothing to do with the ritual, hes scouting the area in case the Things come back.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 21, 2008)

If everyone is fine with Enko doing the ritual without talking about it first IC I am too.

He's also building a litter or stretcher or whatever it'd be called for the critter out of the two staffs, some two shorter pieces that thankfully don't really have to be straight, and a blanket.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 21, 2008)

Alright, I'll get a post up tomorrow detailing the ritual and getting the party under way again (finally! woot!). I'd do it tonight but it's 2 am and I'm bushed.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 22, 2008)

IC post up. The pause at this point is only temporary, to give Enko time to discuss his Ritual if he wants, and any other quick discussion the party wants to have. Unless something dramatic happens, I'll advance to the post-lunch march tomorrow night.


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 14, 2008)

Is this game dead?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2008)

Not sure. Zurai seems a rare commodity these days.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 14, 2008)

Whahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa!!!!  I wanna plaaaay!!!


----------



## Scurry (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm still here. I hate school. 

See you all on Saturday.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 1, 2008)

So... Dead?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 1, 2008)

Seems that way.  I hope the same can't be said for Zurai.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Apr 1, 2008)

:/

Soo... I have this PbP that needs players...


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 1, 2008)

what thread Lorth?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, it's one of my old games that died with a whimper.. and 2 or 3 of us are trying to kick start it (e.g. Shayuri). We've haven't had much response in getting the rest of the players back in so, I wonder if just starting again might be better.

EDIT: Oh, and in answer to your question (sorry!) it's Sailors on the Seas of Fate.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd be up for it. Semms every game i joined is pretty much going out with a whimper. I say, you gotta hand it to Thanee. 2+ years going and her Pool of Radiance game is still going strong.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 2, 2008)

Rhun's a pretty reliable DM too.

Anyway, I just received word that the reason Zurai has been missing is because he got chosen for the new reality show, Pimp My PC, apparently a rapper breaks into his house and steals his computer and then they install a whole bunch of colorful weird crap on it and then sneak it back.  Unfortunately they lost it and now he's suing the show so he can buy a new one.  :\


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 2, 2008)

ROFL. Man, where'd the idea that "Pimping" something made it better come from? We got "Pimp my Ride", "Pimp my Bride", and now even "Pimp my PC"? Arg. I just wanna watch a show called "Pop a cap in that Pimp's Head". Or "America's next top Rapper... To get eaten by a pack of wild dogs".

Reality TV pisses me off. Except Survivor. Love that one.


----------



## Zurai (Apr 27, 2008)

Reports of my demise were unfounded, fortunately.

I feel bad about abandoning you all. I am sincerely sorry for leaving the way I did. Unfortunately, Dire Lemming's creative explanation for my absence wasn't really all THAT far from the truth. Combine computer failure with no job/working from computer at home with relationship troubles and running low on emergency money and, well, you get a two month absence from PbP.

That all said, I'm back now. How many players do I still have in this game that want to continue?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2008)

I was enjoying it. I'd be pleased to rejoin.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, your sudden absence caused me to go completely berserk.  I threw my computer at the wall, and it collided with the obstacle so hard it blew apart.  Then I ran around dismembering everyone in sight until I fell in the river and drowned.  Now I'm rotting down there and everyone is unhappy and about to go into a downward spiral of insanity do to pain from missing limbs and the stench of the rotting corpses littering the halls of the fortress that everyone is too busy rapidly trying to eat, drink, sleep, pick up the belongings of the dead, and fetch water for the injured with the single bucket to clean up.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm still here.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Apr 28, 2008)

Word.

Sorry, came over all Timberlake there.

What I mean to say is, yes, still here.


----------



## Zurai (Apr 30, 2008)

Alright, that's everyone but Nac Mac Feegle and Masquerade, yes?

That'd drop us to a 4 person part, consisting of Spirit Shaman, Commoner, Sorcerer, and Ranger. I think that's still manageable.


----------



## WarShrike (May 1, 2008)

The others will come around sooner or later, they are still on the boards.


----------



## Zurai (May 1, 2008)

I'll give them a few more days, then. I've edited the thread title to try and get their attention.


----------



## Zurai (May 5, 2008)

Alright, bumping for NMF and Masquerade. Regardless of whether they check in, we'll re-start the game tomorrow.


----------



## Zurai (May 6, 2008)

Just a note - I won't be able to get the new post up until late tonight/early AM tomorrow, but it IS coming.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

Smee


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 7, 2008)

"Smee"?  Don't you mean "Mew"?


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2008)

Smoo.


----------



## Zurai (May 7, 2008)

IC post up. Enjoy!


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 7, 2008)

Hey, what about the little toothy critter?  I personally don't mind if we just act like all that never happened.  I can't see how we'd have dealt with it all this time without something happening.


----------



## Zurai (May 10, 2008)

Ack! Double Ack! actually. Ack for forgetting about Mr. Teeth and Ack for not noticing that there were replies to both this thread and the IC thread.

I'll post an IC flashback about Mr. Teeth. Above-board, it's basically getting swept under the rug while also providing another insight into the world. You're welcome to react to it as you like IC, of course, I just wanted you to know it's an arbitrary DM decision that doesn't reflect on your play at all.


----------



## Zurai (May 15, 2008)

I'm still here. I'm giving Alistia's player another day to check in, then I'll move on (Friday). If we do end up down to 3 people, I may have to re-open recruitment.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 15, 2008)

Ahhh, and I actually liked Alistia!


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 16, 2008)

Anyone else having problems with E-Mail notification again?


----------



## Zurai (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, it's not working for me on either thread. Thus, my missing that people had posted to them.


----------



## Zurai (May 17, 2008)

Split party! Yay! 
Triply split, even!


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2008)

Someone needs to harass Lorthanoth to come back and post!  Enko will go nuts if he only has Erin to chat with.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2008)

Erg...  Zurai?  Are you going to keep torturing with uncertainty? :\


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2008)

And once again, the silence descends.


----------



## Zurai (May 29, 2008)

Sorry, long holiday weekend + recovery from said holiday. Back to the more-or-less-regularly scheduled posting! (IC post up)

The plot is beginning to thicken, on both sides the Tweed!


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 29, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Zurai (May 31, 2008)

DireLemming (from another thread) said:
			
		

> Hey Zurai, what's up? Good to see you. I hope DMing isn't becoming more work than fun for you because I'm currently having allot of fun in your game and would hate for it to stop but would hate even more to be playing under a DM who wasn't having fun.



I'm still having a fine time DMing, but I think the game is a little deadened for everyone from having just 3 players. I am going to re-open recruitment if we don't get back up to at least 5 actives by the middle of next week or so. I'll continue to post IC for you guys while the recruitment's going on as best I can; we're actually coming up to a couple potential spots to add new players.

If/When I do open up recruitment, _please stay out of the recruitment thread_ as it's going to contain spoilers (I'll be giving new players some options you guys didn't have since we're out in the middle of 'nowhere' right now).


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 31, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> I'm still having a fine time DMing, but I think the game is a little deadened for everyone from having just 3 players. I am going to re-open recruitment if we don't get back up to at least 5 actives by the middle of next week or so. I'll continue to post IC for you guys while the recruitment's going on as best I can; we're actually coming up to a couple potential spots to add new players.
> 
> If/When I do open up recruitment, _please stay out of the recruitment thread_ as it's going to contain spoilers (I'll be giving new players some options you guys didn't have since we're out in the middle of 'nowhere' right now).




Ah... I see.  Do any of those options include taking over characters whose players are MIA because it would kind of suck to have to roleplay Enko's reaction to Alistia dying or disappearing, or generally not being around anymore.  We could just decide OOC to pretend she was never there, but I find that kind of thing distasteful.

Of course he did decide to come in the first place to make sure Alistia _and_ Erin were ok, especially Erin, though he apparently doesn't know her as well.  So if Alistia just happens to never have existed then it doesn't completely gut his plot, or as much as I know about it.

.... So does that mean you're going to be keeping us in suspense about whatever it is that we hear happening just ahead of us until you get new recruits? .... That'd be horrible you know... That'd just be inhuman....


----------



## Zurai (May 31, 2008)

I personally find taking over existing characters to be distasteful, but I'll probably allow it in the interest of continuity.

I already said I'm going to continue IC posts while I'm recruiting. You all are far enough from where I'm thinking of bringing in the new player(s) that I may well have to run a separate thread for them until you guys catch up.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 31, 2008)

Oh, I misread;



			
				Zurai said:
			
		

> I am going to re-open recruitment if we don't get back up to at least 5 actives by the middle of next week or so. I'll continue to post IC for you guys while the recruitment's going on as best I can;




as;



			
				Zurai said:
			
		

> I am going to re-open recruitment.  If we don't get back up to at least 5 actives by the middle of next week or so I'll continue to post IC for you guys while the recruitment's going on as best I can;





I R Happy nowz!


----------



## Zurai (Jun 6, 2008)

Alright, I posted an IC update, and I re-opened recruitment.

Again, please stay out of the recruitment thread. There are no huge secrets revealed there, but there are spoilers about things that your characters havn't been exposed to yet.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 6, 2008)

Dum de dum de dumb... Zurai?  This game still going?


----------



## Zurai (Jul 15, 2008)

I regret to inform you all that I don't think I'll be able to continue this game. No surprise, I'm sure, but I am truly sorry. I lost my muse during my extended break and havn't been able to recapture her. It's not fair to the players to keep the game on life support, so I'm pulling the plug.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 15, 2008)




----------

